# FURRY FIGHT CLUB! [ooc]



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Archives: forums.furaffinity.net: Furry Fight Club Archives!

Welcome to Furry Fight Club! In FFC furries will face each other with a fursona and/or furry-related character!

Do you wish to compete in Furry Fight Club? If you feel up to the challenge, post in the OOC that you want to fight in Furry Fight Club, and I may arrange for you a fight!

In these fights, you may fight to the death, to incapacitate, or to surrender!

How does a fight work? First, your characters will fight, after some fighting, a poll is supposed to be made for users to vote on a winner and then the fighters finish the fight!

Example: Vixy and Mixy fight. After some fighting, a vote is made. Whoever wins deliver the final hit/hits, and the loser... roleplays themself losing via dying, becoming unable to fight, or surrendering.

FIGHT HARD!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

That sounds very entertaining. I've got a few characters to spare. One of them is a Moonfury, so I think it'll work out nicely.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> That sounds very entertaining. I've got a few characters to spare. One of them is a Moonfury, so I think it'll work out nicely.


Here's a template for you!

Name:
Age:
Height:
Weapons:
Armor:
Abilities:
Weakness/Setbacks:


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

Ah nice! I'll get right to it!

Name; Scorch Flamewind
Age:18
Height: 5'9"
Weapons: Mythic Blackblade, or "The Harbinger of Shadows"
Armor: None (Claims that armor is the coward's defense tool)
Abilities: Scorch has the ability of Solar Flare, a fiery blast that has an extensive radius. It only lasts for as long as three seconds, but it travels fast. Blinding light that can stun enemies. Second is his signature move, Wrath of the Lunar Warrior. This is a powerful breath/form that makes his color turn white and purple, with purple markings going up the neck, turning his breath from green to silver. Wrath of the Lunar Warrior can severely drain his energy, so it's used as a last resort. Last is Primal Rush, a blinding rage that consumes the dragon. Scorch can use it for five minutes, earning the nickname "Five Minutes in the Underworld", due to its power. Once finished, it leaves him temporarily vulnerable, hence why it is also a last resort.

Weaknesses/Setbacks: Despite power, there are some soft spots. His horns are sensitive, but only the upper front ones. His battles have earned him a weakness on his left side, but with repeated assaults, he'll grow durable in that area. Lastly, biting his tail and a certain nerve pressed on his neck can subdue him for a few moments, and due to his inexperience of pressure points, there are many a MoonDragon has that are located on the upper body, more so the neck and back of the neck. There is one on his back however, but you'd have to get past his high defense.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Ah nice! I'll get right to it!


​


Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Name; Scorch Flamewind
> Age:18
> Height: 5'9"
> Weapons: Mythic Blackblade, or "The Harbinger of Shadows"
> ...



Name: Gato
Age: 18
Height: 5'5
Weapons: Machete and blaster
Armor: Bullet and blasterproof vest
Abilities: Agility and weapons skills.
Weakness/Setbacks: PTSD could cause Gato to panic and fight out of emotion rather than his usual skill.

Do you accept this challange?​


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

I accept!


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I accept!


forums.furaffinity.net: ScorchFlamewind vs Gato Anderson


----------



## Mambi (May 5, 2020)

Gato said:


> Here's a template for you!



<_a shimmering hole appears, and the cat emerges with a gleam in his glowing eyes_> I never kill friends, but I would love to compete! 
<_he smiles and scratches his information out with a razor-sharp claw as the portal closes and the glow fades..._>

Name: *Mambi*
Age: *Unable to determine*
Height: *5'11" standing bipedal*
Weapons: *Razor-sharp claws, superior reflexes*
Armor: *None*
Abilities: *Enhanced agility, ability to project linked portals in space-time (wormholes)*
Weakness/Setbacks: *Portals require mild focus to maintain and 1/2 second to open. Ferocity tempered by overpowering desire to play with prey rather than destroy. *


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Mambi said:


> <_a shimmering hole appears, and the cat emerges with a gleam in his glowing eyes_> I never kill friends, but I would love to compete!
> <_he smiles and scratches his information out with a razor-sharp claw as the portal closes and the glow fades..._>
> 
> Name: *Mambi*
> ...



Wish to engage in combat, yes? I got a character.


Name: Princess Myra
Age: 18
Height: the size of the average coyote 
Weapons: Two blades, bow with arrows, various poisons, bottles of explosive, teeth.
Armor: Steel helmet, cuirass, gauntlets.
Abilities: Agility, stealth, tactics
Weakness/Setbacks: Although willing to go lethal, she is reluctant to do so and could lead to making a fight more complicated against a bloodlust or persistent opponent.

Do you accept this challenge?


----------



## Mambi (May 5, 2020)

Gato said:


> Wish to engage in combat, yes? I got a character.
> 
> 
> Name: Princess Myra
> ...



I accept! <_extends his claws and smiles excitedly, eyes glowing brightly_> I love a challenge, and you chose a good worthy opponent! Let's play...


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I accept! <_extends his claws and smiles excitedly, eyes glowing brightly_> I love a challenge, and you chose a good worthy opponent! Let's play...


forums.furaffinity.net: Mambi vs Myra


----------



## CedarCollie (May 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I accept!


Seems the voting is a tie. Since I'm not just gonna go and vote for myself (like that's just lame, man (jk)) we shall decide amongst our on who shall win this fight.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Neat! This should be fun!


----------



## CedarCollie (May 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Neat! This should be fun!


Got a steam account? What games you got? We could settle this with a 1v1.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Sadly, I do not. Hence why I rely on rp skill to carry the detail out.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 6, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Sadly, I do not. Hence why I rely on rp skill to carry the detail out.


Aw, fighting you in Soul Calibur as Steve from Blues Clues or some other dude would've been fun. Any other ideas?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Hmm........


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hmm........


Wanna just have them both get tired out and make it a tie?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Scorch has a lot of energy, and hasn't even used his final trump card yet, you sure?


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hmm........


Nvm, someone seems to have voted for me, guess I win then ._.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Scorch has a lot of energy, and hasn't even used his final trump card yet, you sure?





 Final results




  Proof I didn't vote for myself just incase.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Oh shoot, okie then


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Oh shoot, okie then


Die, incapacitated, surrender?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Hmm.....surrender. Maybe after he uses his trump card, which will fail, he'll get enough damage inflicted on him to surrender.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 8, 2020)

_PREPARE TO DIE_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 8, 2020)

Oh my.


----------



## Mambi (May 8, 2020)

Gato said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Mambi vs Myra



<_the cat re-emerges from the simmering hole, the glow in his eyes fading s it re-seals itself behind him_> That was a very fun exercise and nobody even got hurt! Best kind of play! Thank you Myra, wherever you are right now. <smiles>

<_he cracks his claws and smiles_> Sooo, with the permission of our gracious host @Gato of course..., if anyone _else _wants to spar with me after your own matches, I'll be in line by the salad bar! <_he saunters off to grab a snack and dry his fur_>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 8, 2020)

Interesting......looks like a formidable challenge to me....


----------



## CedarCollie (May 8, 2020)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat re-emerges from the simmering hole, the glow in his eyes fading s it re-seals itself behind him_> That was a very fun exercise and nobody even got hurt! Best kind of play! Thank you Myra, wherever you are right now. <smiles>
> 
> <_he cracks his claws and smiles_> Sooo, with the permission of our gracious host @Gato of course..., if anyone _else _wants to spar with me after your own matches, I'll be in line by the salad bar! <_he saunters off to grab a snack and dry his fur_>


Permission granted, lemme know when you want me to make the thread!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 8, 2020)

Oh neat. This looks like it can be quite interesting!


----------



## Mambi (May 8, 2020)

<_the cat returns with an apple in his mouth. He takes a bite and smiles at the dragon_> Very much so! <_munch_> After you check out the spread, I'd gladly spar with you if you'd like!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 8, 2020)

Scorch couldn't argue. It was a good offer. Giving the feline a nod, he made his way over to a chair and sat there. "Sure, and what did you mean by check out the spread?," he questioned, casually flicking his tail around.


----------



## Mambi (May 8, 2020)

<_the cat looks confused_> Saw a table full of food over there...thought it was for everyone? It isn't??? Oops! <_blushes_> Anyway, @Gato my friend, we await our battlefield I guess! <_finishes his apple quickly before anyone notices and opening a portal, tosses the core into it sneakily_>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 8, 2020)

Scorch smiled a bit, wondering what kind of a foe he could be like. Knowing that he had went up against a feline previously, he had to worry about agility. But something was different with this one....very different. Scorch noted his mistakes in the past battle, and had underwent training upon the next. But this foe, he was sure was a real toughie. The MoonFury sat there, making sure that his singed wing from the previous fight had healed properly. Thanks to fast regenerative cells, he was able to recover, so the previous battle damage wouldn't render in his next fight. But worry took him. He seems to be on a carefree level....


----------



## CedarCollie (May 8, 2020)

@Mambi @Ruki-the-Zorua forums.furaffinity.net: Mambi vs Scorch


----------



## Mambi (May 11, 2020)

Gato said:


> @Mambi @Ruki-the-Zorua forums.furaffinity.net: Mambi vs Scorch



<_Through a shimmering portal that appears in the lobby, the head of the dragon emerges then beside him he cat appears with his dragon friend as you watch him wish him well and saunter to the snack table again_> 

A good match! Always open for another after my apple with anyone, this is fun! Watch that dragon though...he's got some good tricks himself! <teehee>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

Scorch smiled softly, wagging his tail as he went through the portal with the cat. He rested on the chair , looking around as he gave a soft smile to the cat. Now if he could just find a way to call his friend so that he could take his place.....


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 11, 2020)

I wonder.....is anyone else going to come, or should I use my secondary? I'm curious.......


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 12, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I wonder.....is anyone else going to come, or should I use my secondary? I'm curious.......


Hey
wanna fite?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Hey
> wanna fite?



Sure. I'm open for a battle. Just gotta see if @Gato can make a thread


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 12, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Sure. I'm open for a battle. Just gotta see if @Gato can make a thread


oh yeah oh yeah!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

Right then! Now we wait for @Gato to come on, then I'll ask him to do that.


----------



## Mambi (May 12, 2020)

<_the cat waves, a banana in his paw_> Good luck...I'll be rooting for ya! Try not to destroy the universe in the battle please, I kinda like this one! <giggle>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

Hah, right then! Don't you worry, nothing will be destroyed under my watch!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 12, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hah, right then! Don't you worry, nothing will be destroyed under my watch!


Yes, because YOU will be destroyed under MY watch


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

Oh? Ohoho, sounds like a challenge to me! Just you wait you!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 12, 2020)

This forum ain't big enough for both of us. Unless you're a god at coding, we can't enlarge it


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

Hmm.....I done reckon that it's 'bout time for you to meet you match there......*partner*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 12, 2020)

If you miss you better miss very well. Whoever double-crosses me and leaves me alive understands nothing about Frank. Nothinggg!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 12, 2020)

Well then....reckon we done reached a draw......wait till' that there @Gato feller comes.....I'll gladly show you who's the fastest paw in the West....


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 13, 2020)

Hey @Gato, where are ya?


----------



## PC Master Race (May 14, 2020)

Yo, can I join this ?


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 14, 2020)

I want to join this


----------



## Mambi (May 14, 2020)

From @Gato :

Here's a template for you!

Name:
Age:
Height:
Weapons:
Armor:
Abilities:
Weakness/Setbacks:


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 14, 2020)

Wow. That'll be a toughie


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 14, 2020)

I think I'm going to make a Second while Scorch recovers.

Going to go for a Doctor Strange kind of setup here


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 14, 2020)

nice


----------



## hologrammaton (May 15, 2020)

the losers are fed to *me* well before their *time*


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 15, 2020)

lol


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 15, 2020)

Interesting....


----------



## PC Master Race (May 15, 2020)

I have a feeling Gato ain't gonna do anymore of this, so...
Who wants to fite me ? Heh.


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

me


----------



## Mambi (May 15, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I have a feeling Gato ain't gonna do anymore of this, so...
> Who wants to fite me ? Heh.



<_the cat's eyes glow as he extends his claws, a shimmering hole appearing in the air_> Sure, always up for a new play toy! <teeheehee>


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

the large dog growled with a snarl on his face


----------



## PC Master Race (May 15, 2020)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat's eyes glow as he extends his claws, a shimmering hole appearing in the air_> Sure, always up for a new play toy! <teeheehee>


We'll see about that, kitty >;D


----------



## Kharayi (May 16, 2020)

First time trying this RP thing, but I guess I can make it easier by plugging in my character from Skyrim.
*
Name:* Kharayi
*Age:* 30
*Height:* 5' 6"
*Weapons:* Bow, dagger, both enchanted to provide extra shock damage. Shock damage might damage or destroy modern electronics, or cause heart issues in those with preexisting conditions. She has many strong poisons to apply to the dagger and arrows, with possible effects including short term paralysis, intense fatigue, the inability to perform magic, low libido, and death. Also, claws and fangs.
*
Armor:* Leather Armor with enchantments to enhance her defense and ability to conceal herself. Head is protected by a leather hood.
*
Abilities:* A master of stealth and marksmanship, many of her victims die before they even have a chance to realize they were in danger. She can seemingly vanish into any shadow, and can even render herself truly invisible for short periods of time, usually with the help of invisibility potions.

Kharayi is a vampire, drinking blood restores her health, she is resistant to cold, and immune to poison. She is weak to fire, sunlight, and silver. 

Kharayi is Dragonborn, and with the power of the voice she can push foes away with unrelenting force, spew flame, sprint short distances incredibly quick, slow time, and more. It takes some time to recover between shouts.

Kharayi is a skilled alchemist, and has potions that can increase her resistance to fire and other elements, increase the strength of her attacks, increase her defense, and more. 
*
Weakness/Setbacks: *
Fire, it hurts. A lot...

Sunlight, at normal strength it doesn't do much more than irritate her skin, but if amplified or magnified in some way, it could easily burn her or even turn her to dust. Her armor blocks all but the strongest light, leaves only her face and tail exposed, and her tail is often covered by her cape.

Silver, it burns to the touch. A stab with a silver weapon can do serious damage.

A dagger doesn't have lots of reach in melee combat.

It takes 2-3 seconds to apply poison to a weapon, but Kharayi is skilled enough to do it while running.


----------



## Kharayi (May 16, 2020)

Well, if @Gato isn't here, I suppose others can step in and set-up the fights. Perhaps we can have it so someone other than the combatants starts the thread, and it is ready to start when two (Or more?) combatants with filled out templates exchange messages that confirm their interest. Any thoughts? 

So far it looks like in the queue are:
@Ruki-the-Zorua (With which character?) VS @Frank Gulotta (Mind filling out the template?)
@Thicchimera as Jin VS @Mambi


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 17, 2020)

Hm....apologies for the late delay, but I'm back now. And Gato isn't with us anymore?


----------



## Kharayi (May 17, 2020)

Well, I see no objections, so here we go: forums.furaffinity.net: Jin vs Mambi

@Thicchimera @Mambi The fight is on!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

Huh. Well, hello all! Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## mangomango (May 18, 2020)

I've never really done stuff like this before, but it sounds fun!

Name: Saber
Age: 14
Height: 5' 9"
Weapons: 

A variety of small daggers
sharpened, long claws on both sets of paws
venom and poisons to throw and apply to daggers or claws
Armor: 

A sweatshirt
 gauntlets (with space for the claws!)
a motorcycle helmet
Abilities: 

Good reflexes
Very fast
Can spit venom in a range of about 7 feet

Can see in infrared as well as visible light
Can easily dart in, attack, and then dart out
Weakness/Setbacks:

Tires out fast when running at top speed
Low defense/armor - relies mainly on being able to avoid attacks
Spitting venom has a low range
More close range attacks than long range


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I've never really done stuff like this before, but it sounds fun!
> 
> Name: Saber
> Age: 14
> ...




I think that'll fit in quite nicely! Wish ya luck there!


----------



## mangomango (May 18, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I think that'll fit in quite nicely! Wish ya luck there!


Thanks!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

mangomango said:


> Thanks!



No problem!


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

Name: bandit
Age: 19
Height: 69.4 inches
Weapons: 

claws
shank
teeth
stun gun
Armor: 

bullet proof vest with layer of rubber
Abilities: 

can sheath claws
can run fast
Weakness/Setbacks:

his weak spot is his tail and his neck
he hates teasing and gets anoyyed fast


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> Name: bandit
> Age: 19
> Height: 69.4 inches
> Weapons:
> ...



Nicely done!


----------



## mangomango (May 18, 2020)

How are fights set up here?


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

good question


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 18, 2020)

Normally, when someone finishes a fight, the other person would set it up, in a challenge kind of way. Once that's done, then the two fighters up next would get set up, and then the fight will launch. There is a battle underway currently.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 18, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> he hates teasing and gets anoyyed fast


My guy Jin is having a (really) hard time trying to keep his head cool cuz of his opponent messing around with him too.


----------



## mangomango (May 19, 2020)

Is there a certain number of votes you need to end a fight? Or does the fight end when people get tired of it? Or after a certain amount of time? (Sorry, I'm still not quite sure how this works)


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

mangomango said:


> Is there a certain number of votes you need to end a fight? Or does the fight end when people get tired of it? Or after a certain amount of time? (Sorry, I'm still not quite sure how this works)



Honestly, me neither...I just kind of play around until it feels right to stop or surrender or the opponent does he same. <laughs and shrugs> Think like WWE and just kinda work together for a good show I guess...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 19, 2020)

I never really enjoyed decisive victory on a poll system. I feel it should just be the extent of who gives out first, like points of total exhaustion of the ability. yet again, I have no idea how this was originally supposed to go...


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I never really enjoyed decisive victory on a poll system. I feel it should just be the extent of who gives out first, like points of total exhaustion of the ability. yet again, I have no idea how this was originally supposed to go...



I agree, like during a fight it was only natural for me to give up at that point in the game to me. I don't even know what the vote results were! <LOL>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 19, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I agree, like during a fight it was only natural for me to give up at that point in the game to me. I don't even know what the vote results were! <LOL>




I couldn't find it either. I dunno how different it'll be since Gato is gone. Must we still use the poll system?


----------



## Kharayi (May 19, 2020)

I like the poll system in the sense that it evens out the playing field, it allows a character with average abilities to have a fighting chance against a super OP character. It serves as a check against those who want to RP their character winning every time. 

Of course, if you want to RP your own loss, that should be an option at any time, even if the poll has you winning. 

If we do keep the poll system, it would make sense to have some win conditions defined, perhaps first to 5 votes or whoever has the most votes in 2 days, whichever comes first?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 19, 2020)

Hmm.......possibly so, but there was a limit as to where people can't have borderline gods here as well. At the same time, the way you describe this poll system may be....adequate for certain measures.


----------



## DariusTheLoony (May 19, 2020)

Name:
Darius Nack

Look Of Age:
25

Height:
4'8

Weapons:
Bio electric shield

Beam energy sword 

Armor:
Weaponized body

Abilities:
superhuman strength

superhuman endurance

superhuman durability

Enhanced Inventing

Enhanced Wit

Evil Sense

Goodness Sense

Lie Detection

Tactical Genius

Body Modification

Anatomical Liberation

Weaponized Body

Hidden Arsenal / Weapon Arsenal

Organic Constructs

Biological Infusion

Psychological Intuition

Seduction Intuition

Mechanical Intuition

Police Intuition

Pressure Point Intuition

Interrogation Intuition

Juggling Intuition

Power Kick

Law Intuition

Science-Magic Intuition

Rescue Intuition

Vehicle Intuition

self-destruct and self-reconstruction

Weakness/Setbacks:
He is blind with in the rain, taking in too much water will make him with heavy and hard to move.
Darius is like a video game character just like when you have a life bar his life bar goes down as much as his power goes down and the more he loses energy is the more he will become unable to defend yourself in a dire situation quinoa only become desperate to use all of his power at once to end his opponent. 
Once all his power is gone he will go into standby mode.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 19, 2020)

DariusTheLoony said:


> Name:
> Darius Nack
> 
> Look Of Age:
> ...




Very interesting.....this man sounds like something modern day science would have a field day researching. Can't wait to take you on in the battlefield!


----------



## mangomango (May 19, 2020)

Because we are getting more people, should we be able to have two fights going at once?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 19, 2020)

mangomango said:


> Because we are getting more people, should we be able to have two fights going at once?




Possibly so. I'd need to ask @Mambi that question in all honesty.


----------



## Kharayi (May 19, 2020)

Having a limited number of fights at a time could help keep more attention on each fight as it happens. I don't have a strong opinion either way, but I think we could start doing 2 at a time so those anxious to fight can do so sooner. 

Also, who wishes to challenge me?


----------



## mangomango (May 19, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> Having a limited number of fights at a time could help keep more attention on each fight as it happens. I don't have a strong opinion either way, but I think we could start doing 2 at a time so those anxious to fight can do so sooner.
> 
> Also, who wishes to challenge me?


I wasn't thinking it should be more than two, but two sounds like a good idea, to keep things moving along.


----------



## mangomango (May 19, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> Having a limited number of fights at a time could help keep more attention on each fight as it happens. I don't have a strong opinion either way, but I think we could start doing 2 at a time so those anxious to fight can do so sooner.
> 
> Also, who wishes to challenge me?


Also, I'll fight, if you want to!


----------



## Kharayi (May 19, 2020)

Challenge accepted! I'm going to work right now, but I'll be back in a few hours. Someone set up an arena for us!


----------



## mangomango (May 19, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> Challenge accepted! I'm going to work right now, but I'll be back in a few hours. Someone set up an arena for us!


Sounds good!


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Possibly so. I'd need to ask @Mambi that question in all honesty.



Me? Why ask me? Go for it! <laugh>


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 19, 2020)

I think I'll leave this here...

*Name:*  Marius Merganser
*Age:*  Quackety-three
*Height: * 3'6
*Weapons:* 
  -Long, pointy stick.  
  -Serrated bill you don't want to be bitten by.
  -Some might say his dashing good looks.
*Armor:*
  -Leather jacket.
  -Waterproof and insulating plumage makes him impervious to cold.
*Abilities:*
  -Can swim, fly, and run at high speed.
  -Quacks.
  -Knows the Tango.
*Weakness/Setbacks:*
  -Poor eyesight without glasses.
  -Flight requires a running start to get up to speed.
  -Easily distracted by food.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 19, 2020)

I have 3 votes less than my opponent but he surrendered so I won yeeeee
I never thought _I'd have to use 5% of my_ *motivation* lol


----------



## Mambi (May 19, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I have 3 votes less than my opponent but he surrendered so I won yeeeee
> I never thought _I'd have to use 5% of my_ *motivation* lol



While I appreciate the support from my anonymous fans, you deserved the win! <bows humbly>

Thus said, if anyone wants to have some fun trying to kick the cat, available anytime for the fun! <_bites an apple and checks out his missing fur patches_>


----------



## Kurushimii (May 20, 2020)

I would fight to surrender, but alas, females aren't allowed in Fight Club.


----------



## PC Master Race (May 20, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> I would fight to surrender, but alas, females aren't allowed in Fight Club.


Pretty sure everyone's welcome to throw their lives away in this. Everyone's equal, females get beaten up just as bad as males !


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2020)

Kurushimii said:


> I would fight to surrender, but alas, females aren't allowed in Fight Club.



Maybe other fight clubs, but here that is so not true...my first opponent was Myra, a female coyote. <grin> She fought very well...*our *only entry requirements are fun and skills, not lack of breasts. <giggle> Jump in and have fun!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 20, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Me? Why ask me? Go for it! <laugh>



I ask because you are a reliable little feline


----------



## Kharayi (May 20, 2020)

Hey, someone wanna get an arena setup for us? I'd do it myself, but that hardly seems fair when location and time of day or night can put me at an advantage or disadvantage. It's quite simple, just make a new thread titled "Kharayi vs Saber", set the scene,  make a poll for who should win/audience's favorite, and then make a new post in this thread tagging @Kharayi and @mangomango so we both are notified when the fight starts. 

Use these as inspiration, feel free to add more description of the setting, fancy language to hype up the combatants, or whatever if you like:
forums.furaffinity.net: Jin vs Mambi
forums.furaffinity.net: Mambi vs Scorch
forums.furaffinity.net: ScorchFlamewind vs Gato Anderson
forums.furaffinity.net: Mambi vs Myra


----------



## Mambi (May 20, 2020)

Kharayi said:


> Hey, someone wanna get an arena setup for us? I'd do it myself, but that hardly seems fair when location and time of day or night can put me at an advantage or disadvantage. It's quite simple, just make a new thread titled "Kharayi vs Saber", set the scene,  make a poll for who should win/audience's favorite, and then make a new post in this thread tagging @Kharayi and @mangomango so we both are notified when the fight starts.
> 
> Use these as inspiration, feel free to add more description of the setting, fancy language to hype up the combatants, or whatever if you like:
> forums.furaffinity.net: Jin vs Mambi
> ...



I just posted one for you...have fun! <smiles>

forums.furaffinity.net: Kharayi vs Saber


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 21, 2020)

This should be a neat fight


----------



## Mambi (May 28, 2020)

While the other cats play, if anyone wants to fight I'm always open for a parallel match. <_smiles and opening a portal tosses a banana peel into it_>


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 28, 2020)

Mambi said:


> While the other cats play, if anyone wants to fight I'm always open for a parallel match. <_smiles and opening a portal tosses a banana peel into it_>



I'd be willing, if you're not too intimidated...


----------



## Mambi (May 28, 2020)

<_giggles and cracks claws, eyes glowing slightly_> Chaos bird vs chaos cat...sounds like fun! I'll set it up soon...any preference on location by fine feathered friend? <_smiles widely and with a totally unnecessary theatrical wave of his paw, opens a large portal in front of you both, the cat awaiting a destination to link it to..._>


(just say where and I'll start a thread up for us if you'd like...)


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 28, 2020)

Mambi said:


> <_giggles and cracks claws, eyes glowing slightly_> Chaos bird vs chaos cat...sounds like fun! I'll set it up soon...any preference on location by fine feathered friend? <_smiles widely and with a totally unnecessary theatrical wave of his paw, opens a large portal in front of you both, the cat awaiting a destination to link it to..._>
> 
> 
> (just say where and I'll start a thread up for us if you'd like...)



Hmm, well I feel at home in a watery place if you don't think that gives me too much of an advantage


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 28, 2020)

Ooh, that should be a fun one! I wish both parties luck!


----------



## Mambi (May 28, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> Hmm, well I feel at home in a watery place if you don't think that gives me too much of an advantage



<_the cat beckons to the portal_> Great! I know just the place...I'll go first, you follow right afterwards give or take a few seconds, ok? Good luck! <_he laughs and dives into the hole disappearing_>

forums.furaffinity.net: Marius vs Mambi


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 29, 2020)

Alright! I finally made a new one! Here goes!

Name: Monosuki Tyakushi Lavushi IV

Age: Unknown

Gender: Male

Species: Aurian (Cat/Fox Hybrid

Weapons: Has the ability to cast a new power called Shadow-Hop, an ability that allows the feline fox to hop through the ground into his opponent's shadow. Can also be used to travel quickly, like a portal, but more so.

Soul Double: Aurians have a unique ability to enter their Spirit Form, leaving their physical vessel behind to inflict damage on the other attacker's soul. The drawback is that their physical body can be harmed, and the body is utterly defenseless.

Halt/Proceed: This is the ability to slow time for five seconds. All they say is halt, and time slows. Saying proceed allows normal flow. Stressed time extension of said Halt will result in a nosebleed and light-headed-ness.

Quick-Step: Aurians have the ability to quickstep, a special move that allows them to triple their speed, on top of the current feline agility and speed. If stressed, this can make the Aurian tired for five minutes.

Protective Shield/Soul Warrior Summoning: Since Aurians can enlarge their tails at will, it can be wrapped around the feline and be used as a defensive shield. The tail is near invulnerable to damage, but can be taken down with enough force. Aurians have the ability to summon soul warriors to battle for them as they recover, giving small leeway for them. The drawback is it can only be used twice.

Weaknesses: Aurians have weak backsides since their tail serves as a shield, making it a prime area of attack. Their ears are also extremely sensitive, since their hearing is beyond anything seen in this world. They have an extreme sense of smell, making a putrid smell enough to disorient them. Trained Aurians can resist these for a while, like Monosuki, since he is an Aura Captain of the Blue Aura Brigade. 

Small Background story: Monosuki Tyakushi Lavushi is a Blue Aurian, a cat/fox like species hailing from planet Auravius, residing in the Andromeda Galaxy. Being an undiscovered planet gives Aurians the ability to remain unknown to man. They wear special collars that allow them to breathe on Earth's surface, for without it, they could suffocate. Aurians have battled their long time arch-rivals, the Golden Gladiators, for eons, and Monosuki came forth, being a gifted Aurian. Mastering the ability to use the elements of Aura, Monosuki was made to be the Captain of the Blue Aura Brigade, an intergalactic weaponized aircraft force meant to combat the Golden Gladiators. Monosuki was shot down in combat and crash landed on Earth, losing all connection with the previous Aurians. Years passed, and 90 percent of all Aurians fell to the Gladiators, all the while Monosuki attempts to get used to earth life. Monosuki is a average height feline, slender in appearance, and overall, is friendly, mainly caring for others. Being used as a weapon makes the cat remorseful to the Earthly veterans, and often has episodes of PTSD due to war. He has a playful and cheery demeanor, never seeming to run out of energy. He has a fondness for earth cats, and secretly longs to be with one, having no clue that they don't possess the same intellect as his. Aurians are a race entirely composed of males, so it's safe to assume what Aurians look for, and when Monosuki sees a female, it scares him. His race had never seen, nor been around anyone other than males, so other genders often come as intimidating. He hates water, refuses bathing, and would often hiss at those who splash water on him. If he realizes he stinks, he'll take a cleaning with no second thought, but he'd rather do it the earth cat style of a bath. Also, Aurians are incredibly flexible, being able to stretch in frighteningly bendy angles.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 29, 2020)

Yes. 

_"Perfectly balanced, as all things should be."-The Mad Titan_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

Well that was a fight for the *ages* my friends! I very much enjoyed watching it! Congrats to both fighters!


----------



## Mambi (Jun 1, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Well that was a fight for the *ages* my friends! I very much enjoyed watching it! Congrats to both fighters!



forums.furaffinity.net: Marius vs Mambi

<_the cat emerges from his portal to the cheers of almost dozens_> Thank you, thank you...a wonderful time! <_laughs and examines his wounds, drinking from a vial that seems to begin to mend them in seconds_>

Always open for combat if any takers are there!!! <_the cat smiles and rushes to the buffet table to grab some snacks after such a tiring battle>_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

Mambi said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Marius vs Mambi
> 
> <_the cat emerges from his portal to the cheers of almost dozens_> Thank you, thank you...a wonderful time! <_laughs and examines his wounds, drinking from a vial that seems to begin to mend them in seconds_>
> 
> Always open for combat if any takers are there!!! <_the cat smiles and rushes to the buffet table to grab some snacks after such a tiring battle>_



Well, after seeing that, I am actually a tad bit concerned with how to do it right! But, I'm willing to take you on!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 1, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Well, after seeing that, I am actually a tad bit concerned with how to do it right! But, I'm willing to take you on!


Just throw eldritch/cosmic horrors his way, that'd work, hehe.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Just throw eldritch/cosmic horrors his way, that'd work, hehe.



Really now? Well, that's neat! This OC I'll use is from outer space, so the surface of the sun, black holes, and saturn will have little to no effect! But those, I'll keep in mind!


----------



## Mambi (Jun 1, 2020)

<_the cat returns with a large armful of fruit_> Just let me finish this and I'll portal us to an area. I like to be fair though...do you have any preference? <_he smiles and bites a kiwi fruit_>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 1, 2020)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat returns with a large armful of fruit_> Just let me finish this and I'll portal us to an area. I like to be fair though...do you have any preference? <_he smiles and bites a kiwi fruit_>



Preference......no no, I shall let the terrain be in your favor. I got a good feeling about this battle!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 2, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Really now? Well, that's neat! This OC I'll use is from outer space, so the surface of the sun, black holes, and saturn will have little to no effect! But those, I'll keep in mind!


The sky ain't no limit on this, trust me, hehe.
My fursona is possessed by 3 eldritch abominations and I have way too much fun with their powers


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> The sky ain't no limit on this, trust me, hehe.
> My fursona is possessed by 3 eldritch abominations and I have way too much fun with their powers



Hah, I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2020)

<_the cat sets down his apple and turns to you> _By the way, I never caught specifically *who* you're sending in against me. I mean, I assume it is "Monosuki Tyakushi Lavushi IV" but I probably should confirm, right? <LOL> 

As for location, we never did a mountaintop cliffside by a waterfall yet...could be a nice view! <smiles> What say ya?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 2, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Preference......no no, I shall let the terrain be in your favor. I got a good feeling about this battle!


I suggest somewhere like edge of the event horizon of a black hole, a quasar, the sun, etc.
Ya know, so that OUR- I mean, YOUR battle will be legendary !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat sets down his apple and turns to you> _By the way, I never caught specifically *who* you're sending in against me. I mean, I assume it is "Monosuki Tyakushi Lavushi IV" but I probably should confirm, right? <LOL>
> 
> As for location, we never did a mountaintop cliffside by a waterfall yet...could be a nice view! <smiles> What say ya?



Yep, it's Mono your up against! And sure, sounds great! *Bows* I'd do it again on the battlefield, but it's nice to do one here in respect.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I suggest somewhere like edge of the event horizon of a black hole, a quasar, the sun, etc.
> Ya know, so that OUR- I mean, YOUR battle will be legendary !



Aha! It shall be a good one!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 2, 2020)

<Lands at the buffet table, scoops up all the sushi and starts eating it like popcorn>

I was going to suggest a forest setting with plenty of pointy sticks lying around.
But that's just me.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> <Lands at the buffet table, scoops up all the sushi and starts eating it like popcorn>
> 
> I was going to suggest a forest setting with plenty of pointy sticks lying around.
> But that's just me.



I don't blame ya, you'd really _stick _to that _point._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 2, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Aha! It shall be a good one!


Ya know, like this :






THE INFINITE MALIGNITY OF THE STARS !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Ya know, like this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mien gawd, that's mythic


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 2, 2020)

Yyyyyyyyyyyyep that's my favorite game. Also the major inspiration for how my fursona comes to be as he is now (mostly the things that possess him and everything that follows).


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Yyyyyyyyyyyyep that's my favorite game. Also the major inspiration for how my fursona comes to be as he is now (mostly the things that possess him and everything that follows).



Neat!


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2020)

Meet you there then! <_the cat smiles and dives into the portal as it remains open for you to enter behind him>
_
forums.furaffinity.net: Monosuki vs Mambi


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 2, 2020)

Can I join?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 2, 2020)

@Ruki-the-Zorua remember the basic of CQC to throw eldritch horrors at that cat *laughs in cosmic elder gods*


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Can I join?



You mean like a 3-way fight, or like you want an opponent? <grin> I can set up an arena if you have someone and somewhere in mind...


----------



## Mambi (Jun 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua remember the basic of CQC to throw eldritch horrors at that cat *laughs in cosmic elder gods*



Hahaha, you were worthy, no question! <snicker> Maybe if you're interested, want to fight @Eli_the_Wolf23 ? He seems like he's looking for a sparring partner and I can't have ALL he fun now, can I? <LOL>


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 2, 2020)

yesh


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 2, 2020)

Hmmmmm a'ight, sure. Let's give it a shot, shall we ?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 2, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua remember the basic of CQC to throw eldritch horrors at that cat *laughs in cosmic elder gods*



Gotcha!


----------



## Mambi (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua what u think
> took me forever on this one



Pretty nice! I like it!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 3, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Pretty nice! I like it!


Wooooo thanks.
That's one of the eldritch monsters (named Void Walker) taking over Jin, and that's its "main" mouth on his belly.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Wooooo thanks.
> That's one of the eldritch monsters (named Void Walker) taking over Jin, and that's its "main" mouth on his belly.



I really like it! It's really creative!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 3, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I really like it! It's really creative!


Thanks ! More to come on my thread of my sona, so stay tuned, hehe.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 3, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Thanks ! More to come on my thread of my sona, so stay tuned, hehe.



Cool! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 4, 2020)

@Ruki-the-Zorua @Mambi ever thought of having some theme songs playing on for a fight ?
I choose this for fighting against Jin, when he's with the dark matter (the pic you saw earlier)




and this when he's................................. in a different form


----------



## Mambi (Jun 4, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua @Mambi ever thought of having some theme songs playing on for a fight ?
> I choose this for fighting against Jin, when he's with the dark matter (the pic you saw earlier)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 4, 2020)

@Ruki-the-Zorua @Mambi Also, looking at your current match right now, I can't help but feel silly for my part back before. Everyone has fun and I just came in like I was out for blood, haha.
Guess I'll need to tone it down next time fighting with someone, eh ?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 4, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua @Mambi Also, looking at your current match right now, I can't help but feel silly for my part back before. Everyone has fun and I just came in like I was out for blood, haha.
> Guess I'll need to tone it down next time fighting with someone, eh ?




No no, you see, it's the personality in a fight that shapes the fighter! Everyone is defined and shaped in a different way, and always being playful could be nice, or it could be more unique settings such as yourself. So either way it went, I find it quite well with yours! So just keep in mind that every fighter is different, shaped in their own perspective and viewpoints of battle, and yours happened to be different, but it's cool! It's the personality that makes everyone a unique little furflake!


----------



## Mambi (Jun 4, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua @Mambi Also, looking at your current match right now, I can't help but feel silly for my part back before. Everyone has fun and I just came in like I was out for blood, haha.
> Guess I'll need to tone it down next time fighting with someone, eh ?



Why? <lol> That's the point...some people come in and like me just want to mess with people..others want to show off, others want to compete. Just like in real-life competitions. No need to tone anything down, you do what *you* want to do! <giggle>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 4, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Why? <lol> That's the point...some people come in and like me just want to mess with people..others want to show off, others want to compete. Just like in real-life competitions. No need to tone anything down, you do what *you* want to do! <giggle>



Spoken like a real teacher. Of martial arts.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 4, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Spoken like a real teacher. Of martial arts.


If so, then I got a black-belt in belly-bumping people to the nearest orbit with my quality king-sized belly haha


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 4, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> If so, then I got a black-belt in belly-bumping people to the nearest orbit with my quality king-sized belly haha



I suppose so huh? Hah!


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 5, 2020)

Are eight-foot tall aliens with a warrior-society barred from entering?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 5, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Are eight-foot tall aliens with a warrior-society barred from entering?



I wouldn't think so. I have my feline vulpine intergalactic Aurian entering the ring, and there are portal wielding cats in here too. I'm sure yours is _fine_


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 5, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I wouldn't think so. I have my feline vulpine intergalactic Aurian entering the ring, and there are portal wielding cats in here too. I'm sure yours is _fine_


Well, I mean, that's on the _low end_ of the spectrum of what characters I have.
Most overpowered character I have is one that controls a religious order that encompasses multiple different omniverses.
Not suitable for this place, obviously; I don't play those kinds of characters unless specifically asked to.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 5, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Well, I mean, that's on the _low end_ of the spectrum of what characters I have.
> Most overpowered character I have is one that controls a religious order that encompasses multiple different omniverses.
> Not suitable for this place, obviously; I don't play those kinds of characters unless specifically asked to.



Hm...good point! Maybe tone it down juust a little. I'm sure if he/she is reasonably powerful, then it'll be great!


----------



## Arishipshape (Jun 5, 2020)

Anyone wanna duel a walking tin can?

Name: Sir Ari(el) John of Skittle's empire
Age: Older than 16 but younger than 23. Haven't decided what would be optimal lol
Height: 5 feet and a few more inches.
Weapons: Sword, axe (small), crossbow, flag with built in spear, warhammer (also small), dagger, and shield. (This is too much to carry into one fight, he'll usually only take about half this armory. Shield and sword are pretty much guaranteed to be in any given fight, though).
Armor: Armor.
Abilities: A man of iron, metaphorical and literal strength of steel. You know, for a human. He packs determination, honor, relatively good aim, finesse, and foresight.
Weaknesses/setbacks: Perhaps too honorable, he won't fight dirty or win in a cheap manner. If the foe is down, he's totally gonna wait till they get up. Is merely a human with no magic, or even much knowledge of magic beyond the classic curses that befall knights often. Often trusts the foe to be as honorable as he. Also, when fully armed and armored, agility is difficult. I don't mean like, he can't run a mile or anything, but a quick swipe or claw or whatever might be unavoidable.

P.S. I have never roleplayed before, barring one strange exception, so I may need to be educated on etiquette, procedure, rules, and orders of operations. Apologies.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 5, 2020)

Arishipshape said:


> P.S. I have never roleplayed before, barring one strange exception, so I may need to be educated on etiquette, procedure, rules, and orders of operations. Apologies.


These are from my personal experiences :

Posts shouldn't be too short, like just one line _he stands there waiting for the foe_ cuz the other player has nothing to work on. Don't get posts too long either, it can be hard for other player to really tell what's going on.
Don't get too fancy with vocabulary. There was a time I had to ask a player to explain to me, because otherwise I couldn't figure out that it was merely just his character thinking on the current topic. His post had me stumbled for a good 2 hours. Not because of bad grammar or spelling (he had it all good), but because he was a bit too "fancy" with the vocabulary.
Don't force something on other characters, such as "[name] starts to get extremely sleepy and unable to stay focused". The player decides it. If, however, you find something too unbelievable and make no sense (you throw fire at someone but they just take it and not burned in the slightest, then that's not right).
No asterisks like *side steps then slashes my sword at you*. Just, big no. Something like _he quickly steps aside to dodge the attack, and retaliates with a quick slash at the opponent_ is better.
Don't get too in-character. Remember, this is just role-play, you're playing as your characters, and the others are doing the same. Some characters can be absolute jerks, doesn't mean the players are actually so. However, in a lot of cases this is true, with players taking things really personal and causing dramas, so be careful.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 5, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> These are from my personal experiences :
> 
> Posts shouldn't be too short, like just one line _he stands there waiting for the foe_ cuz the other player has nothing to work on. Don't get posts too long either, it can be hard for other player to really tell what's going on.
> Don't get too fancy with vocabulary. There was a time I had to ask a player to explain to me, because otherwise I couldn't figure out that it was merely just his character thinking on the current topic. His post had me stumbled for a good 2 hours. Not because of bad grammar or spelling (he had it all good), but because he was a bit too "fancy" with the vocabulary.
> ...



I agree totally, and good posting laying it out in easy-to-read guide points, thanks for that! Basically it's all in fun but you have to work together to make it fun. It's like playing in a schoolyard with robot toys and one kid pretends he nukes the place, kicks the toys away, and declares victory...odds are they aren't inviting him back soon. <giggle> 

On forcing actions onto other characters though, their is a SMALL line though but it's all about respect to me. I found that as long as you limit to tiny obvious reaction things you're fine but avoid basically *being* the other character. It's hard if you're doing stuff and you have to pretend the other character is a total statue since you don't want to speak for them so sometimes you have to do a little...you just work hard to keep it *very* little. Like, your example is a good one for sure on what not to do, but one _might _get away with "He throws a fireball at your face that has no effect, but while you're distracted he..." since it doesn't overpower the person (you're _not _saying you burned them without them giving *them *a chance to respond to said fireball on their own _first _in character) but the reaction would be an obvious one (distraction) so you can continue _your _action. Or even a little back and forth controlling small stuff _might _be fine occasionally but again, respect the other person and go with the flow. Usually no harm in that, but controlling the other person totally...kind of a bad karma move. <grin>


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 5, 2020)

How about tips on dealing and taking damage?


----------



## Arishipshape (Jun 5, 2020)

First, to the advice givers above, thank you.


Marius Merganser said:


> How about tips on dealing and taking damage?


I would assume logic would prevail. Would a body slam from a 2 ton creature absolutely incapacitate your average humanoid? Then roleplay the logical inevitable absolute incapacitation. Would a tiny rat bite against an armored boot do nothing? Then roleplay it doing nothing. And so forth, being sure to keep OOC desires for IC victory separate from the logic. (Of course, this isn't to say that your character can't attempt to mitigate the damage in some in character way I.E. if a forcefield is an ability you have, you could deploy it to reduce damage and such). Do I have it right?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 5, 2020)

Pretty much. Though, unless it's really obvious and no ifs buts (like a 2-ton creature body-slamming against an average human), a lot of times it depends on how you and the players agree on how things work. If not, it's just gonna be back and forth with no actual way to settle it, like a case of "a sword that can cut through everything versus a shield that can block off everything".


----------



## Arishipshape (Jun 5, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Pretty much. Though, unless it's really obvious and no ifs buts (like a 2-ton creature body-slamming against an average human), a lot of times it depends on how you and the players agree on how things work. If not, it's just gonna be back and forth with no actual way to settle it, like a case of "a sword that can cut through everything versus a shield that can block off everything".


Right. The point isn't to win at all costs, the point is to write "believable", "realistic" (fun and logically cohesive) dialogue and actions. I believe I have the gist, though I'm open to future corrections as mistakes warrant.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 5, 2020)

I guess I mean, if I say I attack who decides if it hits or how much damage it does?


----------



## Arishipshape (Jun 5, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> I guess I mean, if I say I attack who decides if it hits or how much damage it does?


I assumed the person on the receiving end. I'm open to correction, of course.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 5, 2020)

Arishipshape said:


> I assumed the person on the receiving end. I'm open to correction, of course.


That, and you can only hope the person is reasonable, not someone that tries too hard on insisting that the attack doesn't work on them.
I was like that for way too long and now it makes me cringe whenever I try to remember those days.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 5, 2020)

Discussion in advance can help but I find in practice the improv usually is good enough if the other person's not a jerk. As for damage, I tend to let my opponent's determine that as a matter of fairness whenever practical but again it's like a playfight...change it up if it's fun or funny!!!  If for example I portal an elephant onto them, it's kind of up to them if they want it to see that as a nuisance, good kick, or totally devastating. How they react determines my NEXT move as I know how they see themselves in the scene. Sometimes it's kept small-scale...sometimes it's more epic...sometimes it escalates to galactic levels but even then it felt fair and balanced in ideas so nobody complained. <giggle> I mean let's be honest...some of us could have an opening move like "opens gates of hell and swallows you as you scream in terror" or "drops you into the sun" but what fun would that be? <laugh>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 5, 2020)

Man, this turned into a battle guide forum quick. Seems like everyone here knows a thing or two about what they're saying!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 5, 2020)

Mambi said:


> some of us could have an opening move like "opens gates of hell and swallows you as you scream in terror" or "drops you into the sun" but what fun would that be?


Don't you mean...


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 5, 2020)

I can improvise stuff on the spot pretty damn well as long as I have a good idea of what's supposed to be happening.


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 5, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Discussion in advance can help but I find in practice the improv usually is good enough if the other person's not a jerk. As for damage, I tend to let my opponent's determine that as a matter of fairness whenever practical but again it's like a playfight...change it up if it's fun or funny!!!  If for example I portal an elephant onto them, it's kind of up to them if they want it to see that as a nuisance, good kick, or totally devastating. How they react determines my NEXT move as I know how they see themselves in the scene. Sometimes it's kept small-scale...sometimes it's more epic...sometimes it escalates to galactic levels but even then it felt fair and balanced in ideas so nobody complained. <giggle> I mean let's be honest...some of us could have an opening move like "opens gates of hell and swallows you as you scream in terror" or "drops you into the sun" but what fun would that be? <laugh>



Typically, I always try to leave room for the other person to do stuff. Metagaming or power gaming is how you kill combat really quick and earn the ire of the person you were doing it with.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 5, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> I can improvise stuff on the spot pretty damn well as long as I have a good idea of what's supposed to be happening.



Pretty cool!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 5, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Typically, I always try to leave room for the other person to do stuff. Metagaming or power gaming is how you kill combat really quick and earn the ire of the person you were doing it with.


Yep, I learned this the hard way. Got under a lot of people's skin back in the day.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 7, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua @Mambi
> _"Foolishness, mortals. Foolishness. We eldritch gods control everything. You exist because we allow it, and you return to us when we demand it ! So know this : WE ARE THE SAME. You were born from us, made from us, and you will be returned to us ! You consider yourself seperate from the whole, but we know better. And WE. WILL. SHOW YOU."_
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice! Keep up the creative works pal! I love it!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Very nice! Keep up the creative works pal! I love it!


Hey wanna fight ? I wanna give this a shot, see how it goes


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 7, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Hey wanna fight ? I wanna give this a shot, see how it goes



Oh you bet! Once my fight with Mambi is done, (Once he responds, but I'm assuming different time zones), then I'll getcha!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 7, 2020)

I wonder if it's possible for one person to use two different characters as they do two different fights. Anyone have an answer for that?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I wonder if it's possible for one person to use two different characters as they do two different fights. Anyone have an answer for that?


Preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetty sure it's possible. I don't think there's anything to ask about that, really.



Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Oh you bet! Once my fight with Mambi is done, (Once he responds, but I'm assuming different time zones), then I'll getcha!


Hehe, alright, but just sayin' this in advance, I ain't too talkative in a fight, pal.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 7, 2020)

Okie then, cool! Wanna set one up so we can get this underway? And I would do it myself, but I have no clue as to how to set one up...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Okie then, cool! Wanna set one up so we can get this underway? And I would do it myself, but I have no clue as to how to set one up...


Uuuuuuuuh... just set up a thread with a location, then announce the two fighters. Or if you don't feel like doing the anouncement, just straight up challenging the other to the fight.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Okie, but how do I set up a thread? Sorry for making this difficult, I'm still figuring this place out.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Okie, but how do I set up a thread? Sorry for making this difficult, I'm still figuring this place out.


Hmmmmm lemme do it then. But what char you gonna have for the fight ? So I can challenge you properly.
I'm using my guy Jin, that's for certain


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Ah, gotcha there. Guess I'll make one. I've got plenty of em!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

Aye, hit me up when you got one. Things gonna be good in this, hehe.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Okie then! I'll hurry and make my character, then I'll try to figure out how to make a thread.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

I can make a thread for now, just waiting for you to make your char first.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Okie then! Getting the finalized details together, but I'll keep it short and sweet


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Wow, took a lot longer than expected. Well, here's the details

Name: Prince Rien An Foque Anestentatious IV

Age: 300 (Appears as early 20 in looks)

Gender: Male

Species: Shiny Mew

Abilities: Soul Striker: An ability that allows Rien's paw to glow white, allowing ethereal damage to the opponent's soul. Can also be used to drain energy.

Wrath of the Cosmos: AA devastating, yet blinding white flash merely used as a blinding screen to buy time. It is ineffective in damage, but the light can cause disorientation of stared at too long. The attack can be amplified, but at a cost of energy.

Palm Cannon: A blast from the Mew's paw that acts like the standard Earth tank. This blast can be enlarged at will, but drains Rien's stamina quickly.

Ether Razor: A blade that appears at the tip of the mew's tail. It's penetration power is known to cut the most solid materials on Earth. Can also be used to lift heavy things as well.

Blade of Devastation: A red aura blade that is formed with energy, mainly the negatively charged will of the user. Rien can use this blade to slice almost anything into butter, except otherworldly materials.

Resistant Stand: A Beserk mode for Rien, causing him to lose his mentality and strategy in pursuit of bloodlusty rampage. Don't think he's a bumbling beast, he'll learn as he goes along, but this devastating form in temporary, and leaves Rien open for a massive attack.

Rakoshen X1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8: These abilities amplify the current power, and the highest this prince can go to is 8. Any more than that and he'll push himself too far, which results in temporary exhaustion.

Lightmass Bomb: Rien's secret, yet highly powerful technique. This ability allows him to summon up a blast with the destruction abilities of a prototype lightmass bomb. It leaves the mew heavily weakened, and makes him *highly *vulnerable. 

Weaknesses: Since Rien is a prince, he does train ever so often. Although, his frame is rather petite, rendering the heavy hitters with a clear advantage. The Mew can't take too much physical pain, since his frame is sturdy, but not impervious to damage. His tail happens to be his greatest weapon, but his biggest target. Yanking or pulling can cause mass amounts of pain, depending on how hard you pull.

Appearance: Takes on a blue color, silvery eyes, and a scarf. He carries what is known as The Phantom Blade, a blade with the rumored ability to slice holes in reality, allowing him to hop into the minor fraction of the rip in reality to act as what is known as "rip portals'. He has slightly spiky blue hair, and his fur color changes with the abilities of the Rakoshen, much like to a familiar someone...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

Woooooooooooo dang, in for it and out for blood eh ? Heh, looks good to me.
Alright, setting up the thread now fellas.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Woooooooooooo dang, in for it and out for blood eh ? Heh, looks good to me.
> Alright, setting up the thread now fellas.



Okie then! I'll get a picture ref in there too. That and his sneak final form.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Up above is base form.






The white is the final form






The last one is his NightMare Form, which is the shortest form only drawn out by keen rage.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

Too cute for how things might go down but eh, can't judge a book by its covers, hehe.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Too cute for how things might go down but eh, can't judge a book by its covers, hehe.



You got that right!


----------



## Mambi (Jun 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Woooooooooooo dang, in for it and out for blood eh ? Heh, looks good to me.
> Alright, setting up the thread now fellas.



(irl busy weekend. You got this thread or still need me to?)

<_the cat rushes in with a banana in his mouth as you are discussing battle plans_> Mmmmmph. <_drops fruit_> Sorry I'm late, busy time...got it covered or need me to transport anyone?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

Mambi said:


> (irl busy weekend. You got this thread or still need me to?)
> 
> <_the cat rushes in with a banana in his mouth as you are discussing battle plans_> Mmmmmph. <_drops fruit_> Sorry I'm late, busy time...got it covered or need me to transport anyone?


Setting up the thread right now, so I'm good


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 8, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> You got that right!





Mambi said:


> (irl busy weekend. You got this thread or still need me to?)
> 
> <_the cat rushes in with a banana in his mouth as you are discussing battle plans_> Mmmmmph. <_drops fruit_> Sorry I'm late, busy time...got it covered or need me to transport anyone?


forums.furaffinity.net: Jin VS Rien


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Mambi said:


> (irl busy weekend. You got this thread or still need me to?)
> 
> <_the cat rushes in with a banana in his mouth as you are discussing battle plans_> Mmmmmph. <_drops fruit_> Sorry I'm late, busy time...got it covered or need me to transport anyone?



(Ah, say no more pal! I understand!)


----------



## Mambi (Jun 8, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Jin VS Rien



Ooooooo...good luck!!! <_he grabs some grapes and sits comfortably, watching the fight from a shimmering portal opening in front of him, a few others gathering around as well to watch the show..._>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 8, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Ooooooo...good luck!!! <_he grabs some grapes and sits comfortably, watching the fight from a shimmering portal opening in front of him, a few others gathering around as well to watch the show..._>



Thank you!


----------



## Mambi (Jun 9, 2020)

Can a thread be edited to allow votes after it's created? <grin>


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Can a thread be edited to allow votes after it's created? <grin>


I think yes, but I don't really feel like using it for mine. Just gonna let the two DUKE it out and NUKE 'em in to the fullest, heh.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I think yes, but I don't really feel like using it for mine. Just gonna let the two DUKE it out and NUKE 'em in to the fullest, heh.



Did you just make a Duke Nukem reference? Oooh, you sly dog...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Did you just make a Duke Nukem reference? Oooh, you sly dog...


Oh I got outdated references and memes for daaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyys, you don't even know it haha


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Oh I got outdated references and memes for daaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyys, you don't even know it haha



My gawd, your bat-crap insane!

(Good luck trying to figure out where the bat sh*t insane reference is from, Mr. Outdated Memelord!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> My gawd, your bat-crap insane!
> 
> (Good luck trying to figure out where the bat sh*t insane reference is from, Mr. Outdated Memelord!)


I was wrong... you're not greedy.
YOU'RE BAT-SHIT ABSOLUTE INSANANOMACHINES.






(I hope you mean that one, otherwise I'm clueless)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I was wrong... you're not greedy.
> YOU'RE BAT-SHIT ABSOLUTE INSANANOMACHINES.
> 
> 
> ...




Holy crap! I'm not the only one who knows Metal Gear Rising Revengeance! Yes! Thank you!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Holy crap! I'm not the only one who knows Metal Gear Rising Revengeance! Yes! Thank you!


Bruuuuuuuuh. I'm certain there're a lot of peeps that know this legendary meme-dispensing game, so you're not alone.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Bruuuuuuuuh. I'm certain there're a lot of peeps that know this legendary meme-dispensing game, so you're not alone.



Ah, well either way, glad to see someone out there other than myself who likes this!

_"This will bring a smile to my face"-???_


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Ah, well either way, glad to see someone out there other than myself who likes this!
> 
> _"This will bring a smile to my face"-???_


Uuuuuuuuuuuuuh... this is kinda hard, but I'm guessing it has something to do with _things that are perfectly balanced as they should be_ ?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuh... this is kinda hard, but I'm guessing it has something to do with _things that are perfectly balanced as they should be_ ?



Yes! Who might it be? Sound familiar?

_"The hardest choices requires the strongest will."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Yes! Who might it be? Sound familiar?
> 
> _"The hardest choices requires the strongest will."_


I know him. He is none other than the man behind the slaughter the one and only !





Double references.
CHECK MATE.

(If you know who has the "check mate" catchphrase, I love you forever.)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I know him. He is none other than the man behind the slaughter the one and only !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, very nice! Hmm.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> (If you know who has the "check mate" catchphrase, I love you forever.)


Hint : it's a youtuber


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Hmm...............


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hmm...............


I'll tell you about this person at the end of our fight RP, and when both of us get 10 followers on FAF, so be sure to fight your way all the way through to the end and don't skip.
*Epic reference person reveal at 10 followers.*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Hmmmmmmm........err....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hmmmmmmm........err....


Just, continue the rp, will ya.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

O-oh crap, I still didn't respond?!? Mist!  Ich habe vergessen!  Allow me to get back to it!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> O-oh crap, I still didn't respond?!? Mist!  Ich habe vergessen!  Allow me to get back to it!


Hello darkness my old friend... I've come to talk with you again...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Hello darkness my old friend... I've come to talk with you again...



S-so sorry!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

My gawd, @Mambi may I say it is an honor to fight someone of your magnitude! Quite the fitting battle! I honestly wouldn't care if I won or lost, that was fun!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

@Ruki-the-Zorua uuuuuh just to clarify a bit in case I didn't make it clear : Jin tried to attack Rien with his scorpion tail and claw, and at the same time using the hammer to summon a whole barricade of spears and pikes at Rien too


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua uuuuuh just to clarify a bit in case I didn't make it clear : Jin tried to attack Rien with his scorpion tail and claw, and at the same time using the hammer to summon a whole barricade of spears and pikes at Rien too



I'm probably dumb, or I missed that too. I meant to say he took the blunt of the attack, getting snagging on the legs by the spears and such too.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> I'm probably dumb, or I missed that too. I meant to say he took the blunt of the attack, getting snagging on the legs by the spears and such too.


Really ? Cuz I don't see that part, only _"The scorpion tail was something Rien didn't see coming, and received full impact in the stomach"_.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Really ? Cuz I don't see that part, only _"The scorpion tail was something Rien didn't see coming, and received full impact in the stomach"_.



Odd........probably the system being a wanker. Let em see what I can do


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Odd. The rest of the text is there.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 9, 2020)

I mean, yeah the text is all there, but I don't see any part about Jin's spears and scorpion claw, so I dunno if Rien gets hit by them as well, or he just gets grazed, etc.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 9, 2020)

Aah, my bad. I meant to say he got grazed by them. I must've forgot to put that there.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 9, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> My gawd, @Mambi may I say it is an honor to fight someone of your magnitude! Quite the fitting battle! I honestly wouldn't care if I won or lost, that was fun!



I do agree! I'd battle again soon after others have some fun and I heal a bit. <_rubs stomach and smiles_> Most opponents don't get a chance to hit there given my speed, reflexes and claws, and armor usually slows me down. 
So <_sighs and smiles_> looks like you found the weak point of the cat...nice shot...and definitely lots of fun, broken ribs and all! <giggle>


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I do agree! I'd battle again soon after others have some fun and I heal a bit. <_rubs stomach and smiles_> Most opponents don't get a chance to hit there given my speed, reflexes and claws, and armor usually slows me down.
> So <_sighs and smiles_> looks like you found the weak point of the cat...nice shot...and definitely lots of fun, broken ribs and all! <giggle>



Indeed! I look forward to the next battle, I'm already hungry for that! I hope you'll be even stronger for the next one, because that match was exciting!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

@Ruki-the-Zorua I hope I can live up to the same excitement you got with Mambi. Already shamelessly throwing in references (because *it has to be this way* ya know), so you better like it !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua I hope I can live up to the same excitement you got with Mambi. Already shamelessly throwing in references (because *it has to be this way* ya know), so you better like it !



Haha! Well then, I'm sure you won't disappoint! Get ready you!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

FIY, Jin and Rien are standing quite a distance away from each other, not in melee range


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Okie!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Aaaaaany time now, bruh


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

My bad. We must be in different time zones, because I passed out then. It was like, three in the morning when  you sent the next one.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Now I will respond. Sorry again to keep you waiting pal.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

If you get the reference of which I just made, you're a legend.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Took me a while to figure it out, but I get it now, heh.
Very well then. If you wanna ULTRA INSTINCT at me, then I suppose I'mma bring in 10% OF MY POWER too !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Good! Now the real fight begins!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> My bad. We must be in different time zones, because I passed out then. It was like, three in the morning when  you sent the next one.


Yeah different indeed.
Atm it's 8:42 AM in Vietnam.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 10, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Yeah different indeed.
> Atm it's 8:42 AM in Vietnam.



FYI, it says this was posted 7 minutes ago and the current time here is 10:49 PM (night)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Mambi said:


> FYI, it says this was posted 7 minutes ago and the current time here is 10:49 PM (night)


I mean, the moment I posted it, it was 8:42.
So I checked, and... 8:52 AM at my place is 10:49 PM at yours.
My head hurts a bit from this, lol.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Yeah different indeed.
> Atm it's 8:42 AM in Vietnam.



VIETNAM?!?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> VIETNAM?!?


Yep, Vietnamese and livin' in Vietnam. How's that for ye.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

That's it. I can't resist. I'm pulling that quote.

_"This is 'Nam baby."_


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> That's it. I can't resist. I'm pulling that quote.
> 
> _"This is 'Nam baby."_


Even better...

_*WELCOME TO THE RICE FIELD MOTHERF-*_


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Even better...
> 
> _*WELCOME TO THE RICE FIELD MOTHERF-*_



HAH! Anyways, it's 8:36 PM here, but I'm about to respond now. This timezone here is in the desert region of California.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

California ?
And I somehow kept thinking you're from Canada like Mambi.
Oops lol.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Haha, nope! I always wonder what it's like being Canadian, but I suppose being Native American will do as well. But yeah, out here, all the way in North California. So dry and quiet here...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 10, 2020)

Vietnamese eldritch horror challenges ultra-instinct California prince
Vietnamese eldritch horror didn't open votes, criticizing on "biased audiance"

(I'm bored lol)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 10, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Vietnamese eldritch horror challenges ultra-instinct California prince
> Vietnamese eldritch horror didn't open votes, criticizing on "biased audiance"
> 
> (I'm bored lol)



Hah, don't worry. Life can be pretty boring. If @Mambi was here, I'd ask him how his day was, which, I'm assuming, he gets the lucky gift of being busy.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

*"Death waits for the slightest lapse of concentration."*

I hope you know whose quote this is, and if you do, I love you forever.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> *"Death waits for the slightest lapse of concentration."*
> 
> I hope you know whose quote this is, and if you do, I love you forever.



Alright. I'm positive I have no clue where this quote is from, but I'll jump the gun here. Ancient Evil of League of Legends? It's far-fetched, but it's all I got.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Alright. I'm positive I have no clue where this quote is from, but I'll jump the gun here. Ancient Evil of League of Legends? It's far-fetched, but it's all I got.


Nah, nope. It's from this old man only known as the ancestor and narrator, of the game darkest dungeon. He says it (along with other lines) when anyone in your team takes critical damage.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Nah, nope. It's from this old man only known as the ancestor and narrator, of the game darkest dungeon. He says it (along with other lines) when anyone in your team takes critical damage.



Ah, interesting! I'm poor in my game skills, since I've only heard of so many.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 11, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Hah, don't worry. Life can be pretty boring. If @Mambi was here, I'd ask him how his day was, which, I'm assuming, he gets the lucky gift of being busy.



<giggle> I do have busy times but all _good _busy at least! Son's birthday, beautiful trails to prowl around in great weather, new graphics card to play with, summer plans prep, my best friend found her soulmate so she's gushing...all goes great! <smile>


----------



## Mambi (Jun 11, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Haha, nope! I always wonder what it's like being Canadian, but I suppose being Native American will do as well. But yeah, out here, all the way in North California. So dry and quiet here...



It tingles...but the mandatory maple syrup baths help a lot <snicker> Really though, I live in a great place...good weather and beautiful nature and a culture that tends to have random strangers help each other happily. 

But really, this is cool...you're west coast north america, I'm east coast and our mammoth friend is Vietnamese. THIS is why I love the internet at times...it really DOES bring the world together!!! <laugh>


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Mambi said:


> our mammoth friend is Vietnamese


You mean our eldritch/cosmic horror friend, haha


----------



## Mambi (Jun 11, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> You mean our eldritch/cosmic horror friend, haha



<_the cat sticks out his toungue and smiles_> I see a trunk, tusks, fur, and large body with legs...and mammoth is easier to say <giggle>. I can't even pronounce "eldritch"! <lol>


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Mambi said:


> <_the cat sticks out his toungue and smiles_> I see a trunk, tusks, fur, and large body with legs...and mammoth is easier to say <giggle>. I can't even pronounce "eldritch"! <lol>


That's ok, I found an eldritch abominationed named "Mammoth Cyst" in the game Darkest Dungeon too...





Beautiful.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Mambi said:


> It tingles...but the mandatory maple syrup baths help a lot <snicker> Really though, I live in a great place...good weather and beautiful nature and a culture that tends to have random strangers help each other happily.
> 
> But really, this is cool...you're west coast north america, I'm east coast and our mammoth friend is Vietnamese. THIS is why I love the internet at times...it really DOES bring the world together!!! <laugh>



Huh, truly huh? This is neat!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Mambi said:


> <giggle> I do have busy times but all _good _busy at least! Son's birthday, beautiful trails to prowl around in great weather, new graphics card to play with, summer plans prep, my best friend found her soulmate so she's gushing...all goes great! <smile>



Ah, what pleasantries to hear! Good to hear she's all set! And also good to hear you are having good busy days, whatever that might mean.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

@Ruki-the-Zorua I swear, the match between us is like

Rien : why won't you die !?
Jin : *regenerates* nanomachines, son
(Later)
Jin : why won't you die !?
Rien : IT JUST WORKS


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua I swear, the match between us is like
> 
> Rien : why won't you die !?
> Jin : *regenerates* nanomachines, son
> ...



Dude, that's so accurate right now. Also, these quotes make me happy.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Dude, that's so accurate right now. Also, these quotes make me happy.


Or, when he was in the air and charging the light-mass bomb...

Rien : it's over, I have the high ground !
Jin : *Sam voice in Metal Gear Rising* show me a good time, pretty boy !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Or, when he was in the air and charging the light-mass bomb...
> 
> Rien : it's over, I have the high ground !
> Jin : *Sam voice in Metal Gear Rising* show me a good time, pretty boy !



Yes! Exactly!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

So, if Jin beats the *hell* out of Rien, shouldn't it mean that he also manages to knock his dark and evil counterpart out of him ?

(Shameless pun for days)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> So, if Jin beats the *hell* out of Rien, shouldn't it mean that he also manages to knock his dark and evil counterpart out of him ?
> 
> (Shameless pun for days)



(You are just full of tricks, aren't you?)

Well, in a  sense. That is, if he can overpower the ex-General of the Demonic Forces.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

I swear, this match escalates so fast we're doing freaking speed-runs right now.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

I promise you that much huh? I like it though.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Same, hehe.
Though we need a reason as to how on earth the circus, the ring, the freaking town at this point, everything is still in one piece, when an ex-general of underworld and a 3-in-1 eldritch horror are going all-out at each other.
Any idea ? lol


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Hmm...nope. I'm clean out in the logic department.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

I have an idea but it feels so ass-pull lol.
The ring is in a different region of time and space, not the actual present. This way even if someone were to launch an attack that can nuke the entire earth, everything's still fine.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Hmm...true....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 11, 2020)

Also rp gonna be on hold for a bit, I got a weapon to design, it's in Jin's arsenal... and it's gonna be his main one in this match against the dark prince, so stay tuned !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh boy! Well then, I wish you luck!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaand finished ! Posted in the rp too.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Cool! Lemme slap myself awake real quick


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Cool! Lemme slap myself awake real quick


Here lemme help you...


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Here lemme help you...



That helped and made my night at the same time. Thanks!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Zenith be like
*teleports to behind you* NOTHING PERSONAL, KID
lol


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Hah, yeah


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Whew... took me so long cuz I wasn't sure which move for Jin to do.
Then I decided for the most ass-pull one ever. You're welcome, lol.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Well let me see for myself


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Uh, actually, lemme do that again.
I don't feel too comfortable with that.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Ooops, already responded


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh well, let's just go with it then.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Okie. You went cheapie, so I went Mastered Ultra Instinct on you.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Who would win ?

1 eldritch/cosmic deity of absolute horror
or
1 ultra-edgy mew and 1 ultra-angry mew


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

I have no clue. I haven't seen Mastered Ultra Instinct fail yet....oh the other paw, you are quite powerful yourself...with worldly horrors to spare.....but....you have yet to see my little secret.....slid right under your trunk....MUI has dark god ki in it....what wonders that old...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Things got out of control when Jin attempted to knock out Rien, only for Zenith to enter the fray.
And it only went downhill from there.
Oh well, final boss time.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

It sure did! Oooh boy, this is going to be one heck of a fight! I can't wait!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Rien : Rakoshen !
Jin : Rako-what-
Rien : *spams ki blasts and stuffs*
Jin : *is still ok* no seriously, Rako-what ?
Rien : Rakohcrap
Jin : wise words *beats the heck out of Rien*

(I hope you know the reference)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Rien : Rakoshen !
> Jin : Rako-what-
> Rien : *spams ki blasts and stuffs*
> Jin : *is still ok* no seriously, Rako-what ?
> ...




(Sounds familiar, but this is really funny!)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 12, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> (Sounds familiar, but this is really funny!)


Dragon Ball Z Abridged, by Team Four Stars


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 12, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Dragon Ball Z Abridged, by Team Four Stars



My sister watches that more often than me.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

@Ruki-the-Zorua uuuuuh Jin was talking about his adopted *daughter*, not sister.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Well, this means that now I must make another one! Now, I'm gonna go ahead and make a mythic Spirit Guardian bio. I know full well who they are and what they are, and adding magic on top of their mythic properties of being able to connect with the souls of the past make for an interesting turn! _Who is this new fighter, and what is the true extent of his power? Next time, on Dragon Ball Super! 
_
....Hmm....shameless. I don't regret that.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Ruki-the-Zorua uuuuuh Jin was talking about his adopted *daughter*, not sister.



Lost in the moment there. Sorry pal! I totally meant _adopted sister._


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

Ye should regret mistaking my daughter for my sister, pal.
Unacceptable ! *prepares to destroy the whole universe*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Eeep! N-No wait! L-Let me make up for this! Please?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Eeep! N-No wait! L-Let me make up for this! Please?


Then ye gotta fix the post NOW, but take your time, no pressure *points BFG at you*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

U-Umm...o-okie! RR-Right away!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

There. Error fixed!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> There. Error fixed!





Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Rien listened intently as the mammoth spoke of his adopted *sister*, smiling and wagging his tail a little. "Wowee, now that's a power-hosue! Altering colors to what she sees fit?Now that's a really unique person, I must say! Your *sister* and you sound pretty powerful man!," the mew said, wagging his tail quicker. "Man, just the thought of being in a fight with her eggs me on one! But yeah, we are equal, since I now know that your form was meant to only knock me out, and not to positively annihilate all of reality and such..," Rien sighed, smoothing his fur. "Just wish I was stronger.....just so I can be up there with the big leagues.....oh, but one day, I'll be back pal! And when I do, I'll probably have found a way to beat ya!," Rien said playfully, giving a light punch to Jin's arm, wincing from that. "Ow! Darn, I forgot I put literally everything on strain....man this hurts....," the mew whined, smiling up at Jin. "You inspired me to train even harder than normal! Now I'm really gonna amp up my training routine! I'll do 5,000 push ups instead of 2,000, and probably meditate for three hours instead of one! You sure got me going, and all that talk about your *sister*?!? Ooh boy, I wish I was related to you guys so i could be as proud of you as she is of you, and back the same way!," the Mew happily squeaked, wiggling around eagerly. "Once I get better, I'm off to my Kingdom, where I'll call up my brother to see if he'd be open for a fight. Other than being the Second Sorcerer Supreme, he's kinda in charge of all the lame stuff, like guarding a Multiverse and such. Sounds bleak to me, but hey, who am I to judge? His role is far more important. He told me that if he turned his back to even do the slightest, unnecessary thing, some universe would crumble, and all hope would be doomed for that universe. I can't even tell when he gets older or not. I suppose him being a Spirit Guardian, in the very, _very_ long family tree, he told he he was related to that other one...what's his name...Iru?....Omi?....no no, Ori! He said he was related to a Spirit Guardian named Ori! But why he took it upon himself to go by Ra is beyond me. He said that where he comes from, which was like, this massive Spirit Tree he said," the Mew said, making the gesture of a large tree. "He said that they were born from there, and when he heard that his relative had saved a forest called Nibel, he was overcome with support. He had been following in Ori's footsteps for years he said, but only to be in his shadow. Ori never thought of him like that, and always thought of him as an equal. So with that, he became the first Spirit Guardian to learn sorcery and such, setting the record for that. His mythical powers are seemingly endless from what I see, and his reality-warping tricks make even the Mighty Doctor Strange a bit lost. So all I can say is I hope either you and I, or your *sister* and my brother, meet again! I'd be honored to either be in the ring again with you, or to cheer my brother on! Either way it goes, it'll be great!," Rien squeaked, wincing again as he laid back down. "I gotta stop being so ecstatic.....also, I'm glad you got to be what you really are. A true sense of self makes for a comfort in one's own skin!," Rien giggled, pawing at the air. "Your adopted *sister* sounds like a bundle of fun!


Ye call this as "fixed" ?
Unbelievable.
I'mma destroy the subscribe button.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Aw crap...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

Stiiiiiiiill no changes in that post.
Unforgivable !
*prepares to destroy the universe*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Nooo! Oh well, at least I had a good life...*Prepares to accept fate*


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

So, I've tried my base form, dark matter and crystal, against you and @Mambi 
Next I'm gonna try my snake-tail form, but without any of these magic power stuffs. No dark matter, no crystals, no any of that. Instead it's pure sci-fi tech. Guns and grenades and everything.
That'd be pretty dope, heh. All the anime mecha stuffs thrown in !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Ah, very nice! I'm working on two new fighters right now. Once is Ra, and the other is Azi. I'd focus on Azi more, because there's nothing more entertaining than fighting a possum.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

Ra : I suppose I should thank you for not taking down that monster ?
Rien : ... not if you say it like that
Ra : for someone of your caliber, you're still not good enough in fighting
Rien : the eldritch monsters are way worse than you think...
Ra : right, and so it's up to me to clean up the mess, huh ? 'cause you're not strong enough ?
Rien : I'm not talking about strength, brother, I'm talking about how they're beyond our usual comprehension
Ra : excuse me ?
Rien : ... ugh, forget it, we both have heard enough about excuses for our defeats by now... you don't know what I've seen, you can't judge me, end of story
Ra : ... I don't care if I haven't seen this "eldritch" thing of yours, but I've got enough strength to teach you a lesson right now
Rien : oh ?... great, that's really great... yeah, let's do that
Zenith : must you really fight ?
Ra : don't interfere
Rien : this is between us
Ra : and it's teaching time
Rien : ok... let's dance


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Ra : I suppose I should thank you for not taking down that monster ?
> Rien : ... not if you say it like that
> Ra : for someone of your caliber, you're still not good enough in fighting
> Rien : the eldritch monsters are way worse than you think...
> ...




Oooh, I know this! Jetsam vs. Raiden when Bladewolf was there! I like how you swapped the characters around! Such a memorable scene....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

Hehe, yeah. I'd go with "It Has to be This Way" buuuuuuuut I feel like it's better with Jin vs a fusion of Rien, Ra and Zenith (combined power through the roof)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

I dunno. Ra on his own is enough to make a formidable challenge with Thanos, so i don't know if he'd need fusion with all his tricks. He's summed up in one quote.

_"You got a lot of tricks wizard"- Thanos_


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

Ya never know, heh.
Just like I didn't know Rien would have a counterpart either.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Ya never know, heh.
> Just like I didn't know Rien would have a counterpart either.



Hehe, being full of surprises is my specialty. But you never know, you are right about that


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 13, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> being full of surprises is my specialty


Hey, that's supposed to be MY specialty, with the references and puns !
I want my money back !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 13, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Hey, that's supposed to be MY specialty, with the references and puns !
> I want my money back !



Oh boy, well, I gave you no money to begin with, so ha!

*Sticks tongue out*

What now big guy?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 14, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Oh boy, well, I gave you no money to begin with, so ha!
> 
> *Sticks tongue out*
> 
> What now big guy?


*dual-wields BFGs*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 14, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> *dual-wields BFGs*



Oh gawd, oh gawd.....a-alright I'm sorry. I won't do that again. *Puts paws in the air* J-Just please don't shoot me with those things....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 14, 2020)

hehehe BFGs go *pulls the trigger and has kamehameha charge-up sound effect here*


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 14, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> hehehe BFGs go *pulls the trigger and has kamehameha charge-up sound effect here*



*Cowers and curls in a ball* Eeep! H-Hey wait! I'll do anything!


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 14, 2020)

I'm laughing so hard right now with all this "joke rp", haha. Fun time with someone that can put up with my outdated memes and stuffs.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 14, 2020)

Hehe, yeah! Besides, goofy little role-play is what I used to do for fun! Nice to see someone with respect for the old meme days!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 14, 2020)

Okie, now I have an idea for this character. Time to put those hours into good use.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 15, 2020)

And I just came up with a new feature for the Void Walker, the dark matter monster.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 29, 2020)

Well, I'm back then


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 29, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Well, I'm back then


Oh goodies, cuz I've finished quite some arts and set up a few of Jin's new powers, and you're one of my few audience hehe


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh really now? Love to see 'em!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

Holy fu-ahem, excuse that! Wow, that really is some mythic looking art! Really like the attention to detail with the inside of the mouths, the little visors the snakes are wearing, and all that details in the mythic blade and Universal craftsman table! Really cool!  *Applauds*


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2020)

Can I submit a giantess?


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

Just post her here so everyone can take a look.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Mambi (Jul 1, 2020)

@Jaredthefox92 Love her! Favs the first pic...did you draw her yourself? <smile>


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2020)

Mambi said:


> @Jaredthefox92 Love her! Favs the first pic...did you draw her yourself? <smile>



No, um I had these commissioned. I can draw her, just not the best:


----------



## Mambi (Jul 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> @Mambi what u think of mine ?



Big thumbs up from me!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2020)

Name: Scylla 'Aria' Bradanska
Age: 24
Height: 4ft (standard Mobian height)-300ft (Enlarged due to superpowers.)
Weapons: Able to use her entire body as an immense weapon, capable of shooting guns and lasers with precision marksmanship. Capable of using any brute melee weapon or 'improvised' weaponry.
Armor: Her clothing acts as a sort of armor when enlarged, her body becomes armor like the larger she becomes.

Abilities:


1.Size-manipulation, Scylla's main power is to either shrink or grow, (but mostly grow) into a powerful and mighty giantess.


2.She has enhanced strength normally.

3.She already has enhanced physical endurance, but her endurance levels increase as she increases in size.
  4. Her claws can come out and she can even puncture steel with them when giant-sized.

  5. She has all the perks of being a fox, such as being able to leap incredible bounds, very good hearing, a very good sense of smell, and retractable claws.
  6. Her tail is a powerful weapon when giant-sized.
  7. When enlarged, her hair becomes strong enough to cut through metal like wire cable.


Weakness/Setbacks:


1.  Scylla does not know magic and is not psychic.


2.  She can be quite clumsy

3.  She is vulnerable to most non-conventional attacks.

4.  She is a big target

5.  Her eyes and ears are sensitive to stimuli.

6.  She is slower in reflexes the larger she gets.

7.  She can be overwhelmed by multiple opponents

8.  She must eat large quantities of food, otherwise, she will grow hungry and begin to shrink.

9.  Scylla can shrink of she becomes sad or scared, her powers are controlled by her Amygdala.

10. She is not very bright, nor very brave when a battle is not going her way. She will often flee if she loses morale.

11.Unless shrinking or only becoming so big, her powers are basically useless indoors.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 16, 2020)

Dang, did this place die? Noo, I was looking forward to more brawls!


----------



## Baalf (Oct 18, 2020)

Remember, this forum was not operational for an entire season.

Name: Mambo the Mammoth
Age: 12
Height: 10ft5

Weapons: he doesn't really have anything in the way of weapons. He is still quite young, so he doesn't have tusks. He has arms as thick as a tree trunk, legs as thick as two, a monstrous trunk as thick as 5 fire hoses, and a big furry belly the size of a small house.

Armor: the only armor he has is a collection of fur, fat and muscle. Weak, dull weapons will not do much against his belly, and if you were using fists... oh boy. But if you have a really strong and sharp weapon, then you may be able to do some damage.

Abilities: he doesn't have much in the way of abilities. He is mostly just big. He does have the ability the shootout shards and chunks of ice from his nose and mouth, but that's about it.

Weakness/Setbacks: remember, he is big. His size can be very useful, but it can also work against him, because he is rather slow and has a hard time catching up with faster opponents. He also has a childlike personality, and every time he gets deep wound or something, he cries as if he's never felt pain before. Trying to trip him or use a very sharp weapon on him are both very good strategies to use. Because of that, Mambo is actually considered an underdog in spite of his size.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 18, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Remember, this forum was not operational for an entire season.
> 
> Name: Mambo the Mammoth
> Age: 12
> ...


Hm, I suppose you are right there pal. Besides that, neat little ref going for you so far!


----------



## Baalf (Oct 18, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Name: Scylla 'Aria' Bradanska
> Age: 24
> Height: 4ft (standard Mobian height)-300ft (Enlarged due to superpowers.)
> Weapons: Able to use her entire body as an immense weapon, capable of shooting guns and lasers with precision marksmanship. Capable of using any brute melee weapon or 'improvised' weaponry.
> ...



Hey, if you are still here, you want a battle?


----------



## Mambi (Oct 18, 2020)

_<the cat peeks around the corner and smiles>_. If he doesn't...I'm always game! <_his eyes flash as he giggles and takes another bite of his lunch>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 18, 2020)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat peeks around the corner and smiles>_. If he doesn't...I'm always game! <_his eyes flash as he giggles and takes another bite of his lunch>_



Sure. Where is your character bio?


----------



## Mambi (Oct 18, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Sure. Where is your character bio?



Name: *Mambi*
Age: *Unable to determine*
Height: *5'11" standing bipedal*
Weapons: *Razor-sharp claws, superior reflexes*
Armor: *None*
Abilities: *Enhanced agility, ability to project linked portals in space-time (wormholes)*
Weakness/Setbacks: *Portals require mild focus to maintain and 1/2 second to open. Ferocity tempered by overpowering desire to play with prey rather than destroy. *


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 18, 2020)

I think I've recovered from my very narrow loss and I have a new pointy stick so...

*Name:*  Marius Merganser
*Age:*  Quackety-three
*Height: * 3'6
*Weapons:* 
 -Long, pointy stick.  
 -Serrated bill 
 -Some might say his dashing good looks.
*Armor:*
 -Leather jacket.
 -Waterproof and insulating plumage makes him impervious to cold.
*Abilities:*
 -Can swim, fly, and run at high speed.
 -Quacks.
 -Knows the Tango.
*Weakness/Setbacks:*
 -Poor eyesight without glasses.
 -Flight requires a running start to get up to speed.
 -Easily distracted by food.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Heh, my guy is a mammoth-minotaur too. Lemme get him real quick...
> 
> Name : Tonik
> Height : 22'
> ...



Damn, that would be kind of ironic if my already giant mammoth character had to fight someone who could just step on him. That being said, I might put you in line for now.



Mambi said:


> Name: *Mambi*
> Age: *Unable to determine*
> Height: *5'11" standing bipedal*
> Weapons: *Razor-sharp claws, superior reflexes*
> ...




"Why, hello there, little guy," Mambo greeted. "Do you want to play with me? I don't have any friends to play with right now."


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Damn, that would be kind of ironic if my already giant mammoth character had to fight someone who could just step on him. That being said, I might put you in line for now.


That aside... you don't recognize my art style, do you ?


----------



## Baalf (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> That aside... you don't recognize my art style, do you ?



I do. Weren't we in an RP a while ago?


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I do. Weren't we in an RP a while ago?


Long ago, in fact.
This one, in particular, where I was Steelite the minotaur https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/mega-man-x-tinction-anthro-megaman-rp.1640553/


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 18, 2020)

Hmm.....well, I just wanna see who fights who to be honest. Always loved a good show. Suppose I should probably get to making another character ref.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Hmm.....well, I just wanna see who fights who to be honest. Always loved a good show. Suppose I should probably get to making another character ref.....


Let's see... I dunno, son, anyone of the RP that we're doing ? Hehe.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Let's see... I dunno, son, anyone of the RP that we're doing ? Hehe.


Hah, right dad! Almost forgot! I'll use that one ace card!


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 18, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Hah, right dad! Almost forgot! I'll use that one ace card!


You go son ! I'll cheer ya up from here !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 18, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> You go son ! I'll cheer ya up from here !


Thanks dad! Now.....lemme see who that ace card was......ah, of course!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 18, 2020)

Here it is!

Name: Cpl. Liu Blacktail The Black Bunny.
Aliases: Corporal Blacktail, The Black Beret, ShadownBun.
Age: Classified
Gender: Male
Height: 4'9"
Abilities: Due to already being a bunny, he possesses the natural agility they possess, but he has some enhanced features.

Cosmic Rush: Endowed with a unique ability to possess small fragments of the cosmos, the bunny can use this to his advantage, shooting a blast of cosmic energy at his foes, which can burn highly upon impact. Appears as a purple-white-ish color, can be turned different colors for different effects.

SteelEar:  An ability which causes Liu's  ears to become as sharp as a gladiator point Kriss cut survival knife, with a very high penetration power, it's record having penetrated most of a modern M1 Abrams tank armor. Even though the ears harden, there is a pressure point under the left ear which can make them go soft once more.

TacticalSense: An extremely potent move where the Liu gains the ability to temporarily assess his opponent, reading only base stats, not including any other tricks they may have up their sleeve.

Rage of the Cosmos: A state of mind where one keeps their mentality and tactical awareness, but possesses the fury of a Red Sun, able to use this potent form with no drawback to intellect. It is a modified anger state that was used by Liu in the past, but adapted and modified due to previous failures with it. Using such a form causes him to make his yellow fur turn to that of a cosmic color, and his eyes would be a mythic blue silver color. His tail would appear to have looks of the Andromeda Galaxy, but his powers in this state are fearsome.

All Or Nothing: A devastating last resort that causes the bunny to enter a complete state of calm, using only his wits and survival instincts to guide him in his battle. Although it sounds simple, it requires an inane amount of focus, so much that one takes years to master it. While it is not physical draining, it takes quite the mental ability to pull this off, which almost gives one the tactical edge.

CounterStriker: An ability that Liu has to immediately counter an opponent's attack. This only works with the likes of physical and projectile, anything else would be rendered impervious to it.

Weaknesses/Setbacks: Even though Liu is a highly decorated, trained elite with no background or history whatsoever, it was seemingly impossible for him to bulk up, since such a fast metabolism made it hard to actually gain real muscle. He can be overpowered with sheer brute force, though he will later plan ahead.. He may be a master of tactical strategies, and plans like no other, but he lacks the power behind his punches, hence why he would go for more disabling shots, like pressure points or nerves. He happens to be quite honorable, even if it means to let the opponent re-arm themselves for a fair fight. Due to training, he can withstand punishment, but too much of it can wear him down. He relies more on speed and tactile use of his surroundings rather than his own extremely potent abilities, which puts him more at risk for those of an outward fighter. Lastly, due to having served in many different battles and wars, they come at their fair price too, and certain sounds or images can trigger his fear-ridden PTSD of when he couldn't do anything, (ex. helplessness, fear, loss of combative depth in tactics, etc.) He tends to get in his opponent's head before the actual fight could really begin, though he is just as easy to do so in kind. if one were to be psychic, it would be a real issue for Liu, due to his current losses in fights against those types. Nevertheless, he is no pushover on the field, albeit his setbacks. He's a naturally skilled fighter, being well rounded in MMA and ancient Chinese Kempo. Masterful with the sword, and is now a feared assassin. 

(Minor update on character. He is a black bunny with green eyes, and some modifications to his abilities.)

Weapons: Standard issue SOG survival knife, (Six inch combat stainless steel), .45 ACP Colt M1911, (Four clips for 1911, eight shots each mag) and a 7.62mm NATO FAL, (Semi automatic rifle, 20 shots per mag, five clips). Carries a compact grenade launcher for devastating damage, (carries five rounds, has five more for quick reload) and two MK2 Fragmentation grenades, along with one Flash-bang grenade, (modified to be a Five-Bang, where the Flash-bang goes off five times to disorient a foe heavily. He tends to whip out a .50 GS Desert Eagle at random, firing off one powerful caliber shot before seemingly letting it go back into hammer-space. It is a modified Desert Eagle which had custom rounds created for it, more so being the likes of a .25x45mm Explosive round, filed down to fit the .50 GS bullet size. Minimized explosion, but equally deadly. Takes 3.27 seconds to draw and fire the weapon, due to having to steady his aim from massive kickback. His last is a passive weapon, with that being a M1 Smokescreen grenade.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 18, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> "Why, hello there, little guy," Mambo greeted. "Do you want to play with me? I don't have any friends to play with right now."



_<the cat bounds up to you and swallows the rest of his fruit with a single gulp_> Sure, *you *choose the place! <_with glowing eyes, the very air starts to shimmer and part before him. He beckons to the portal and smile_s> It's only fair after all...I can take us anywhere you can imagine...so where to, my friend?


----------



## Baalf (Oct 19, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Long ago, in fact.
> This one, in particular, where I was Steelite the minotaur https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/mega-man-x-tinction-anthro-megaman-rp.1640553/



Do you want to resume that RP?



Mambi said:


> _<the cat bounds up to you and swallows the rest of his fruit with a single gulp_> Sure, *you *choose the place! <_with glowing eyes, the very air starts to shimmer and part before him. He beckons to the portal and smile_s> It's only fair after all...I can take us anywhere you can imagine...so where to, my friend?



"Can we play around in Antarctica? I want to impress the other opinions there," Mambo said.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 19, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Do you want to resume that RP?


I kinda do, but I think I'll wanna go in as a different guy.
Like this.




That works for you ?


----------



## Baalf (Oct 19, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I kinda do, but I think I'll wanna go in as a different guy.
> Like this.
> 
> 
> ...



Sure. I will recreate the RP when I can.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 19, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Sure. I will recreate the RP when I can.


Alrighty. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 19, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> "Can we play around in Antarctica? I want to impress the other opinions there," Mambo said.



_<the cat's eyes flash, and the rift shimmers. Suddenly a cold wind emerges from the portal> _Island area surrounded by ice and snow...see you there! _<he beckons to the portal and with a laugh, dives into the rift> _

(I'll set up a thread for the battle...)


----------



## Baalf (Oct 19, 2020)

Mambi said:


> _<the cat's eyes flash, and the rift shimmers. Suddenly a cold wind emerges from the portal> _Island area surrounded by ice and snow...see you there! _<he beckons to the portal and with a laugh, dives into the rift> _
> 
> (I'll set up a thread for the battle...)



Mambo did not like that laugh. His mother taught him, as did television, that only bad people laughed like that. Maybe Mambo was not going to have a good time.


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 19, 2020)

Gato said:


> Archives: forums.furaffinity.net: Furry Fight Club Archives!
> 
> Welcome to Furry Fight Club! In FFC furries will face each other with a fursona and/or furry-related character!
> 
> ...


hey! I wanna fight


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 19, 2020)

Haha, finally, a great fight between familiar faces and fresh faces! I wish both fighters the best of luck!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Kasatka! said:


> hey! I wanna fight


I'm sure you can! Use this as a reference for your character, and you'll be set!

Name:
Age:
Height:
Abilities:
Weaknesses/Setbacks:


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 20, 2020)

Alright, i'll go from the combat variant of my main fursona then!


name: Kasatka Boyan
age: 22
height: 6"8
abilities: extremely Powerful cybernetic legs, being extremely adept in the arts of CQC, swordplay and stealth, and a little bit of intelligent hindsight.
weaknesses/cons: his sometimes uncontrolled rashness, radiation, the extreme cold and very large strong people

hope that suffices!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Kasatka! said:


> Alright, i'll go from the combat variant of my main fursona then!
> 
> 
> name: Kasatka Boyan
> ...


That will do perfectly! You're definitely going to be quite the challenge with cybernetic enhancements for sure!


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 20, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> That will do perfectly! You're definitely going to be quite the challenge with cybernetic enhancements for sure!


Yeah! Think raiden in MG sorta :3


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Kasatka! said:


> Yeah! Think raiden in MG sorta :3


If I'm thinking Raiden, you are going to be tougher than I thought! But nevertheless, let's hope you can keep up! We've got some....extremely talented fighters here, so you may wanna watch out! They might be your Sen. Armstrong if you aren't careful!


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

Kasatka! said:


> Yeah! Think raiden in MG sorta :3


I think it's time for Kas... TO LET 'ER RIP.


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I think it's time for Kas... TO LET 'ER RIP.


The ripper will see you now!


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

Kasatka! said:


> The ripper will see you now!


Hoho ! So this is Kas' terrifying true form eh !?
(Me and my son @Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox are big fan of Metal Gear Rising Vengeance !)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> I think it's time for Kas... TO LET 'ER RIP.


Oh no, the Ripper!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Hoho ! So this is Kas' terrifying true form eh !?
> (Me and my son @Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox are big fan of Metal Gear Rising Vengeance !)


Indeed! I can only say it'll be a grand fight for sure, whoever he fights!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

*Running poke on @Thicchimera* Oi! I challenge you! Let's set an example for what Kasatka has to look forward to!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey! Want to join!

Two characters to bring to the table!

Laura K. Reign: _Wanted Hacktivist_

Most of Laura's battles are fought remotely by hacking vehicles, computers, phones, and vulnerable infrastructure, causing things to explode, catch fire. She has some experience fighting hand to hand as well as using fire arms, though she prefers never to be seen.

Emyrelda Seoni:_ Goddess of Creation (Avatar)_

An avatar of the goddess of creation, Emyrelda, in _theory_, has unlimited power. In practice, she is just a powerful sorceress. The more divine power she uses, the more risk there is of her identity being found, or worse, destroying her own beloved creation. Sometimes, her avatars must die and return to her side.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Hey! Want to join!
> 
> Two characters to bring to the table!
> 
> ...


Interesting! I might have to bust out the trump card against divinity!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 21, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Interesting! I might have to bust out the trump card against divinity!



As I stated... She CAN die... But only when she lets herself. ;P

And there is also Laura if you prefer a less cosmic matchup.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> As I stated... She CAN die... But only when she lets herself. ;P
> 
> And there is also Laura if you prefer a less cosmic matchup.


Oh my friend, I love cosmic matchups! The possibilities between someone of that measure and what I have in store would be a seemingly _godtier battle!_


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 21, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Oh my friend, I love cosmic matchups! The possibilities between someone of that measure and what I have in store would be a seemingly _godtier battle!_



Pun 1000% intended.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

Did someone say "cosmic" ?
I hope there's room for "eldritch horror" in too.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 21, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Did someone say "cosmic" ?
> I hope there's room for "eldritch horror" in too.



Oh, absolutely.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Oh, absolutely.


Perfection.
Time to bring forth some revelation of crawling chaos and twisting madness.


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 21, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Perfection.
> Time to bring forth some revelation of crawling chaos and twisting madness.



Those sound suspiciously like some horrors from some Pathfinder splatbooks I know.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Those sound suspiciously like some horrors from some Pathfinder splatbooks I know.


And I never even read or looked up one, ever.
Just what the great old ones have told me in my dream, hehe.
Nah but for real, I've never read or looked up those path-finder books.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Yeah! Bring upon the reality twisting combatants!


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 21, 2020)

I've got a few reality-bending characters.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> I've got a few reality-bending characters.


Ah yes, sounds fun!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Right then! Here's my other character to specifically fight the one @Emyrelda Seoni made. Specifically the goddess of creation.

Name: Azure "Ra" Naretogu
Age: ???
Gender: Male
Height: 4'6"
Abilities: AuraGain: A move where the mew is able to increase his ability's power by a considerable measure. He has the ability to amplify it to times five, ten, fifteen, and twenty.

Crushing Blow: A fighting attack to where he strikes his opponent with enough force to knock them off of their feet, and it can be quite the powerful blow. Using this attack summons a white, wispy aura around the mew, with massive damage potential.

Kamehame-I mean, Soul Rift: A blast composed of a blue and black color, which can be enlarged based on the lethality of the power applied. Once the blast is used, it takes ideally ten minutes to use it again.

Ancient Fury: The power for this mew to use the Ancient Rage of the Forgotten Gods, which is pretty devastating. Causes tribal black marks to appear all over his body, and his eyes go white. Can be used for ten minutes, but it will eventually wear off, causing weakness and fatigue.

Weaknesses/Setbacks: Although the Mew is a highly skilled fighter under the Sky Temple, he still has one key issue; he loves a fair fight. He would willingly regenerate an enemy just for a fair fight, and for a more "fair match" as he would say. He also has one major weak spot; his tail. Being the longest thing on Azure's body, it is also the most sensitive, acting as a hearing device as well, able to feel the vibrations of movements behind him.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Refs are here for this one.



			https://d.facdn.net/art/ruki-the-zorua/1593466905/1593466905.ruki-the-zorua_azure_the_brown_mew.png
		




			https://d.facdn.net/art/ruki-the-zorua/1588625700/1588625700.ruki-the-zorua_true_legendary_autonomous_ultra_instinct_mew.png


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Emyrelda Seoni:_ Goddess of Creation (Avatar)_
> 
> An avatar of the goddess of creation, Emyrelda, in _theory_, has unlimited power. In practice, she is just a powerful sorceress. The more divine power she uses, the more risk there is of her identity being found, or worse, destroying her own beloved creation. Sometimes, her avatars must die and return to her side.





Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Yeah! Bring upon the reality twisting combatants!





The-Courier said:


> I've got a few reality-bending characters.


This whole fight club went from casual fights to full-blown training ground between various levels of gods angels demons and in-between.
Y'all better keep it down and leave Milky Way as it is alright ? I live there y'know.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 22, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> This whole fight club went from casual fights to full-blown training ground between various levels of gods angels demons and in-between.
> Y'all better keep it down and leave Milky Way as it is alright ? I live there y'know.


Hah, ahah! I'll TRY!


----------



## Foxy Emy (Oct 22, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> This whole fight club went from casual fights to full-blown training ground between various levels of gods angels demons and in-between.
> Y'all better keep it down and leave Milky Way as it is alright ? I live there y'know.



Ha! I don't like to damage my creation if it can at all be avoided.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 22, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> This whole fight club went from casual fights to full-blown training ground between various levels of gods angels demons and in-between.
> Y'all better keep it down and leave Milky Way as it is alright ? I live there y'know.


I've got an entire religious order full of reality-bending people. They tend to keep to their own, though.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 22, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> I've got an entire religious order full of reality-bending people. They tend to keep to their own, though.


Sounds neat!


----------



## Mambi (Oct 31, 2020)

_<after his complete and utter defeat at the hand of the mammoth Mambo (@BennyJackdaw https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/rp-battle-mambo-vs-mambi.1670509/), the cat finally warms up enough to form a portal home. He tumbles through the rift that forms in the lobby shivering and immediately dashes to the fireplace in the corner, as the mammoth slowly emerges as well...>_

O-o-ok, next t-time...Antarctica needs m-more prep time i-in clothing!!! <_giggles_> G-good fight t-though! W-well done...<_the rift closes behind the mammoth as the cat shivers more and raises a paw to him, the fire slowly starting to thaw his frosted fur a little more...>_


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 31, 2020)

Mambi said:


> _<after his complete and utter defeat at the hand of the mammoth Mambo (@BennyJackdaw https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/rp-battle-mambo-vs-mambi.1670509/), the cat finally warms up enough to form a portal home. He tumbles through the rift that forms in the lobby shivering and immediately dashes to the fireplace in the corner, as the mammoth slowly emerges as well...>_
> 
> O-o-ok, next t-time...Antarctica needs m-more prep time i-in clothing!!! <_giggles_> G-good fight t-though! W-well done...<_the rift closes behind the mammoth as the cat shivers more and raises a paw to him, the fire slowly starting to thaw his frosted fur a little more...>_


Or, as the saying goes...
*Stay frosty.*
(I'm not sorry)


----------



## Baalf (Oct 31, 2020)

"I... I actually didn't think I could beat you," Mambo stated. "You seem way more powerful than me. How did you even get your abilities? Ice mammoth have the ability to cool down there internal temperature to freezing degrees oh, and if we have a lot of water stored in our body, we can fries it to create ice and cough it out. This takes a lot of practice, as we have to be careful that we do not cool our body down for too long. We could really damage our internals, sometimes even fatally, if we do it for too long."


----------



## Mambi (Oct 31, 2020)

_<the shivers slowing now, the cat smiles and explains> _Oh, why thank you! I try to hold back a bit becasue it's all just good fun, but my abilities come as a sort of side-effect from a gift from a unicorn friend of mine. A long time ago she used her magick to embed a tiny speck of her horn into my spirit in order to give me the ability to travel to my very own personal realm! Over the decades, I learned to open a doorway into and out of the realm at the same time. 

The trick simply is this: IN the realm they are about a claw width's apart, but in THIS realm I can open and close them anywhere in the cosmos. <_laughs and his eyes glow_> One point here..._<a small rift opens in front of him>..._the other point anywhere I wish..._<another rift opens by the buffet table. He reaches through and his paw disappears, re-emerging in front of the apple pile. He grabs one and pulls it through the hole to him as the rifts close> _It just takes a little focus! _<smiles and takes a bite>_. I could have put you face to face with a black hole or the edge of a star or had you run straight into a cliff wall... I can be pretty creative. _<giggles proudly as you still process how casually he mentions "black hole" levels of power>_


----------



## Baalf (Oct 31, 2020)

"So you're basically an ancient," Mambo replied. "We have ancients that have powers like that. ...Supposedly. No one has ever seen them."


----------



## Mambi (Oct 31, 2020)

_<munch-munch>_ Well, here I am, and you can say you took one out on sheer environment and determination. Good job! _<holds up his apple and smiles proudly> 

<turns to the lobby> _One I warm up a little, if anyone else would like to play, always open to some more fun! _<giggles and munches more> _


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 31, 2020)

Mambi said:


> open


Says so as you literally portal your way everywhere, eh ? Eeeeh ?


----------



## Baalf (Nov 1, 2020)

Mambi said:


> _<munch-munch>_ Well, here I am, and you can say you took one out on sheer environment and determination. Good job! _<holds up his apple and smiles proudly>
> 
> <turns to the lobby> _One I warm up a little, if anyone else would like to play, always open to some more fun! _<giggles and munches more> _



"No... I think you could have killed me if you wanted to. You cheated and let me win at the same time. You know I wouldn't have any chance at beating you in a legitimate fight, and that's why you held back a little... And that Boulder to the back still hurts," Mambo said.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 1, 2020)

Let's be real here, the cat knows exactly when/where those things gonna happen, the train the meteor maybe even a volcano, and everything. Then he needs 1 second to focus to open a wormhole to those exact location.
Or he could just teleport the opponent right next to a black hole.
So yeah, Mambo kinda has a point here.
But I ain't complaining, heh. We're all ridiculous and far-fetched in our own ways, really.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 1, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Let's be real here, the cat knows exactly when/where those things gonna happen, the train the meteor maybe even a volcano, and everything. Then he needs 1 second to focus to open a wormhole to those exact location.
> Or he could just teleport the opponent right next to a black hole.
> So yeah, Mambo kinda has a point here.
> But I ain't complaining, heh. We're all ridiculous and far-fetched in our own ways, really.



That's true (hence the "furry fight club: bareclaw edition"...no special powers), but it's all just in fun...like seeing in WWE a fighter like Rey Mysterio vs Big Show. There's a reason my fight bio specifically says "ferocity tempered by desire to play with his opponents"...that and his lack of armour is a definite downfall to him most times.  Half the time, my opponents tend to be the same level...or madcap enough that it's irrelevant. (I almost got beat by a duck with a stick, need I say more?) I believe one of my opponents one had the ability to merge with shadow realms, summon infinite energy, and throw black holes at me...things tens to balance out. Heck, some even survived an actual black hole well ehough...I try to keep things proportional to my opponents.

Plus it encourages imagination...Mambi has a SHITLOAD of weaknesses and the portals can be beaten easily (distract him and they go away...catnip, poison ivy, sandstorm, attacking fast or chaotically, etc...). In Mambo's fight, I always planned to lose the portal ability one way or the other throughout the fight to even the score...again he's overconfident until the moment things go sideways. <heehee> Honestly I figured one of his ice launches would chill him eventually, but sooner seemed better.

Still though, maybe for the next fight we can have some "ground rules" committee if it makes things more fun. FUN is the goal...fun for everyone and not just the victor. It's not a real fight, it's a show...and I'm cool to discuss scripts and limits. LOL


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 1, 2020)

Mambi said:


> That's true (hence the "furry fight club: bareclaw edition"...no special powers), but it's all just in fun...like seeing in WWE a fighter like Rey Mysterio vs Big Show. There's a reason my fight bio specifically says "ferocity tempered by desire to play with his opponents"...that and his lack of armour is a definite downfall to him most times.  Half the time, my opponents tend to be the same level...or madcap enough that it's irrelevant. (I almost got beat by a duck with a stick, need I say more?) I believe one of my opponents one had the ability to merge with shadow realms, summon infinite energy, and throw black holes at me...things tens to balance out. Heck, some even survived an actual black hole well ehough...I try to keep things proportional to my opponents.
> 
> Plus it encourages imagination...Mambi has a SHITLOAD of weaknesses and the portals can be beaten easily (distract him and they go away...catnip, poison ivy, sandstorm, attacking fast or chaotically, etc...). In Mambo's fight, I always planned to lose the portal ability one way or the other throughout the fight to even the score...again he's overconfident until the moment things go sideways. <heehee> Honestly I figured one of his ice launches would chill him eventually, but sooner seemed better.
> 
> Still though, maybe for the next fight we can have some "ground rules" committee if it makes things more fun. FUN is the goal...fun for everyone and not just the victor. It's not a real fight, it's a show...and I'm cool to discuss scripts and limits. LOL


In all reality, I tend to prefer the concept of how Mambi fights. Albeit a challenge 90% of the time, I love his combat style! It gives it character, and also explains why they call him the cat of chaos for a reason.

If we look back to the earlier fights that we used to have, I'll admit, I threw in some ridiculous powers with some of the OCs I used. I think all in all, Scorch was probably my most unfair opponent then. Why? Well, he survived the literal collision of  a full Boeing 747 directly onto him.....so I feel that's fair with how you form your combat style.

Besides, when I read The Art of War, (Yes, I literally took in RP advice and bought the paperback version of it), Sun Tzu did say a true warrior is one who not just wins, but one who wins with ease. Also, he fit one of the weaknesses as well. If a general is tempted to fight, or impatient, he will lead his army into battle, losing 1/5th of his army. I have a feeling that Mambi's combat characteristics is mashed with some key concepts of the Art of War as well. Most of the time, I see him use portals as his primary means of attack, hence the Art of War saying, "One can conquer without knowing how to conquer. One can win a war without fighting." I feel he best suits that because of his unique fighting style. Unlike the majority of the fighters I've seen come and go, yours tends to be more reliant on portals, which is, of course, an inexorable downfall if a fighter is keen enough to see that. Also, the desire to play antic really seems to fit the entire character model as a whole, and really, just makes a fight fun, unpredictable, painful, (like the Sonic Pinball nutshot you did to Mono once, hah!), and overall, just a fun time! You get no complaints from me, but if we fight again, (Which I may want to!), ya better be as cunning and playful as normal! Which also brings me to another style of combat Mambi seems heavily based off of. Yes, another Sun Tzu quote that really fits his character.

"_All warfare is based on deception."_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 1, 2020)

_<the cat blushes modestly and bashfully hides his face for a moment_> Awwwww, that's so sweet!!! <beaming smile> Thank you...
You did win quite handily as I recall. 

Great fights...I'd love to have my feline body pummelled into dust for the amusement of others by you sometime too! <laughs>


----------



## Baalf (Nov 1, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> In all reality, I tend to prefer the concept of how Mambi fights. Albeit a challenge 90% of the time, I love his combat style! It gives it character, and also explains why they call him the cat of chaos for a reason.
> 
> If we look back to the earlier fights that we used to have, I'll admit, I threw in some ridiculous powers with some of the OCs I used. I think all in all, Scorch was probably my most unfair opponent then. Why? Well, he survived the literal collision of  a full Boeing 747 directly onto him.....so I feel that's fair with how you form your combat style.
> 
> ...



A lot of my characters tend to be very tanky fat furs. Generally their power is that they can take hits very well, in addition to being very strong as well. I tend not to make them to Uber powerful, as they are susceptible in the head.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 1, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> A lot of my characters tend to be very tanky fat furs. Generally their power is that they can take hits very well, in addition to being very strong as well. I tend not to make them to Uber powerful, as they are susceptible in the head.


As, well, that helps too! In overall conclusion, I'm mainly saying that everyone has their own preferred fighting style, whether it may seem as a cheating move or not. Merely just how some combat ethics go for some people. and it could tend to revolve around not fighting at all, simply by having their environment weaponized, (ex, portals). This may seem like it, but hey, you win how you win. And tank-like furs are good, but still, I'm glad you make them susceptible in some fashion of manner. It helps makes sure that they aren't....outrageously powerful, like a game buff. Not too strong, but not weak in any regard.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey there, I stumbled across this thread on my search for fighting RPs, after putting my own advert up. Whilst it may seem on first appearance that I'm new to all of this, I have been RP-ing fighting for almost a decade now, and was hoping to pick up new partners here.
The only thing that I'm not into is the powerful style fighting I see some of the lovely furs here using. I'm a little more down to earth, with my preference being 'pro' wrestling, boxing, or scrappy catfights.

I could share a bit of an enjoyable RP I have done recently with a friend to give you an idea of the kind of thing I'm into. If this isn't the sort of thing to go here, then I apologise and thank you for your time.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2020)

It's totally OK without powers, magic and such ; this place is open for all, I'm sure you'll be fine.
If you want to, I could try this, with nothing but a riot shield. Nothing else.
How's that ?


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Sorry if I'm misunderstanding, but was that response directed at myself, or another in this thread?


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Sorry if I'm misunderstanding, but was that response directed at myself, or another in this thread?


Oh, it's replying to you. Sorry, forgot to quote.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Ah. In response I would have to politely decline on a number of points;

- I'm not into intergender matches
- If my character entered a match and saw her opponent standing with anything in their hands, especially something as imposing as a riot shield, she would retire from the match.
- I am sorry, but as mentioned I'm more interested in a more normal style fight.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2020)

Intergender match ? You mean, it's only female vs female, male vs male, like that ?


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

Yes. In my own little canon, which I play on other forums; Roxanne is a member of the 'Lightpaw Ladies League', so will only get in the ring with other girls. At the risk of sounding sexist, the difference in muscle mass is too intimidating for her. Also the fact that the league plays up the kinkiness and playfulness in the matches, instead of being a brutal beatdown.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 29, 2020)

Fair enough, no probs for me.


----------



## fawlkes (Nov 29, 2020)

So yes, in essence I'm interested in a wrestling style RP where both characters are dressed in a kinky outfit, as seen in most fighting games. I like to do what's called 'Iron Fur' matches, where the characters take turns in dominating, their scores tallied on a board until the winner is decided when time expires (usually when someone calls time on the RP). If this sounds interesting, I'd like to hear from people.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Name: Scylla "Aria" Bradanska the fox
Age: 24
Height: 4ft (tall for Mobians)-300ft 
Weapons: Herself, but she can use guns and blunt melee objects when normal size.
Armor: Herself at giant size, clothes turn to armor when enlarged.
Abilities: Size-manipulation, super strength, super durability.
Weakness/Setbacks:
.She's slow when giant sized, reduced reflexive capabilities.
.She's not very bright.
.A huge target
.Multiple foes can come at her at once.
.Venerable to energy weaponry.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Name: Scylla "Aria" Bradanska the fox
> Age: 24
> Height: 4ft (tall for Mobians)-300ft
> Weapons: Herself, but she can use guns and blunt melee objects when normal size.
> ...


You sound like a fun foe to fight! And better yet, I haven't heard someone use a Mobian species in a good long while!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> You sound like a fun foe to fight! And better yet, I haven't heard someone use a Mobian species in a good long while!



Yeah, Scylla is basically a boss battle for a lot of us in the fandom.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Yeah, Scylla is basically a boss battle for a lot of us in the fandom.


Hah, pretty cool! Never fought a giant before.....well, a "normal" giant, so to speak. Would you be up for a battle? This place is pretty dead, so I'd like to seize whatever action we get, ya know?


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

I do furry fights too, I just tend to make them a little more normal and mortal. Wrestling, boxing to name the two most common.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> I do furry fights too, I just tend to make them a little more normal and mortal. Wrestling, boxing to name the two most common.


Ah, I getcha. Normal sized fights, no powers, just bare-bone fighting?


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

Bare bone, very kinky fighting. Think back to the early-2000s WWE/WWF era, when the ladies matches would be all about kinkiness, sexiness and wearing skimpy costumes. That's what I'm all about.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Hah, pretty cool! Never fought a giant before.....well, a "normal" giant, so to speak. Would you be up for a battle? This place is pretty dead, so I'd like to seize whatever action we get, ya know?



Sure, just know she also hits like a train, literally.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sure, just know she also hits like a train, literally.


Awesome! I wonder what that'll be like! Lemme get a character for this, and we'll be live!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Bare bone, very kinky fighting. Think back to the early-2000s WWE/WWF era, when the ladies matches would be all about kinkiness, sexiness and wearing skimpy costumes. That's what I'm all about.
> 
> 
> View attachment 95812


Ah, I understand! That kind of wrestling, I think I may know of it!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Awesome! I wonder what that'll be like! Lemme get a character for this, and we'll be live!


 
Okay.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Awesome! I wonder what that'll be like! Lemme get a character for this, and we'll be live!


This one going to be played out here? I'd like to read it.


Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, I understand! That kind of wrestling, I think I may know of it!


Yeah, it seems it's not as popular as I thought it might be. I have a few good players, but it;s always fun to have more.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> This one going to be played out here? I'd like to read it.
> 
> Yeah, it seems it's not as popular as I thought it might be. I have a few good players, but it;s always fun to have more.


Ah, I understand! If possible, I'll be willing to try that out, as long as you don't mind explaining how it works and such.


Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay.


For this fight, I'll be pitting you up against an Aurian. His bio will be provided momentarily. And a ref too. Keep in mind, he's about 3'6" so, we're gonna have a real battle here, David V. Goliath here!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, I understand! If possible, I'll be willing to try that out, as long as you don't mind explaining how it works and such.


Of course, I'd be glad to when you have more time. I wouldn't want to seem like I'm poaching you away from Jared here.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Of course, I'd be glad to when you have more time. I wouldn't want to seem like I'm poaching you away from Jared here.


Of course! I'll keep you updated when the fight concludes!


Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay.


Here we are!

Name: Monosuki Tyakushi Lavushi IV

Age: Unknown

Gender: Male

Species: Aurian (Cat/Fox Hybrid

Weapons: Has the ability to cast a new power called Shadow-Hop, an ability that allows the feline fox to hop through the ground into his opponent's shadow. Can also be used to travel quickly, like a portal, but more so.

Soul Double: Aurians have a unique ability to enter their Spirit Form, leaving their physical vessel behind to inflict damage on the other attacker's soul. The drawback is that their physical body can be harmed, and the body is utterly defenseless.

Halt/Proceed: This is the ability to slow time for five seconds. All they say is halt, and time slows. Saying proceed allows normal flow. Stressed time extension of said Halt will result in a nosebleed and light-headed-ness.

Quick-Step: Aurians have the ability to quickstep, a special move that allows them to triple their speed, on top of the current feline agility and speed. If stressed, this can make the Aurian tired for five minutes.

Protective Shield/Soul Warrior Summoning: Since Aurians can enlarge their tails at will, it can be wrapped around the feline and be used as a defensive shield. The tail is near invulnerable to damage, but can be taken down with enough force. Aurians have the ability to summon soul warriors to battle for them as they recover, giving small leeway for them. The drawback is it can only be used twice.

Weaknesses: Aurians have weak backsides since their tail serves as a shield, making it a prime area of attack. Their ears are also extremely sensitive, since their hearing is beyond anything seen in this world. They have an extreme sense of smell, making a putrid smell enough to disorient them. Trained Aurians can resist these for a while, like Monosuki, since he is an Aura Captain of the Blue Aura Brigade.

Small Background story: Monosuki Tyakushi Lavushi is a Blue Aurian, a cat/fox like species hailing from planet Auravius, residing in the Andromeda Galaxy. Being an undiscovered planet gives Aurians the ability to remain unknown to man. They wear special collars that allow them to breathe on Earth's surface, for without it, they could suffocate. Aurians have battled their long time arch-rivals, the Golden Gladiators, for eons, and Monosuki came forth, being a gifted Aurian. Mastering the ability to use the elements of Aura, Monosuki was made to be the Captain of the Blue Aura Brigade, an intergalactic weaponized aircraft force meant to combat the Golden Gladiators. Monosuki was shot down in combat and crash landed on Earth, losing all connection with the previous Aurians. Years passed, and 90 percent of all Aurians fell to the Gladiators, all the while Monosuki attempts to get used to earth life. Monosuki is a average height feline, slender in appearance, and overall, is friendly, mainly caring for others. Being used as a weapon makes the cat remorseful to the Earthly veterans, and often has episodes of PTSD due to war. He has a playful and cheery demeanor, never seeming to run out of energy. He has a fondness for earth cats, and secretly longs to be with one, having no clue that they don't possess the same intellect as his. Aurians are a race entirely composed of males, so it's safe to assume what Aurians look for, and when Monosuki sees a female, it scares him. His race had never seen, nor been around anyone other than males, so other genders often come as intimidating. He hates water, refuses bathing, and would often hiss at those who splash water on him. If he realizes he stinks, he'll take a cleaning with no second thought, but he'd rather do it the earth cat style of a bath. Also, Aurians are incredibly flexible, being able to stretch in frighteningly bendy angles.



			https://d.facdn.net/art/ruki-the-zorua/1605201122/1605201122.ruki-the-zorua_monosuki.jpg


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, I understand! If possible, I'll be willing to try that out, as long as you don't mind explaining how it works and such.
> 
> For this fight, I'll be pitting you up against an Aurian. His bio will be provided momentarily. And a ref too. Keep in mind, he's about 3'6" so, we're gonna have a real battle here, David V. Goliath here!



Sounds fun!


----------



## Mambi (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Name: Scylla "Aria" Bradanska the fox
> Age: 24
> Height: 4ft (tall for Mobians)-300ft
> Weapons: Herself, but she can use guns and blunt melee objects when normal size.
> ...



If interested, I still think this might be fun...you size and durability against my chaos...if interested, let me know!

Name: *Mambi*
Age: *Unable to determine*
Height: *5'11" standing bipedal*
Weapons: *Razor-sharp claws, superior reflexes*
Armor: *None*
Abilities: *Enhanced agility, ability to project linked portals in space-time (wormholes)*
Weakness/Setbacks: *Portals require mild focus to maintain and 1/2 second to open. Ferocity tempered by overpowering desire to play with prey rather than destroy. *


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Sounds fun!


Alright! So, who sets the thread?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Alright! So, who sets the thread?



I dunno, what's the protocol?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Mambi said:


> If interested, I still think this might be fun...you size and durability against my chaos...if interested, let me know!
> 
> Name: *Mambi*
> Age: *Unable to determine*
> ...



Scylla fights a cat?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I dunno, what's the protocol?


Hmm....there's no protocol here, more so on who wants to set up the thread. I can do so if you'd like, but I have no clue as how to set it to where everyone can see it here.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

Just start a new thread in this roleplaying section, make the title the name of the two characters fighting, and then whoever is starting it writes about the location, setting and a good reason as to why the two would engage?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Just start a new thread in this roleplaying section, make the title the name of the two characters fighting, and then whoever is starting it writes about the location, setting and a good reason as to why the two would engage?


Ah, okie! Thanks for that! I'll get to it now, or unless @Jaredthefox92 would like to.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, okie! Thanks for that! I'll get to it now, or unless @Jaredthefox92 would like to.



You can, Scylla needs to make an entrance anyways. She's BIG and SLOW. XD


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> You can, Scylla needs to make an entrance anyways. She's BIG and SLOW. XD


Okie dokie then, hah! I'll set the thread up for us!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 7, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Okie dokie then, hah! I'll set the thread up for us!



Alright.


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

* Patiently waits for it to pop up so that they can click "Watch"...*


----------



## Mambi (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Scylla fights a cat?



Why not? This cat has a lot of possible attacks with the portals (trust me, it's not usually mild), is very creative, and your size abilities give a unique challenge to Mambi and how he can strike and avoid damages. I promise to hold back a bit if it makes you feel better, but you let me know if/when you want to fight and I'll set up a thread for us. 

(though I see you're already in one, so good luck first! <shakes paw>)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 7, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Alright.


All set!


fawlkes said:


> * Patiently waits for it to pop up so that they can click "Watch"...*


It's up!


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 7, 2020)

I'll also use this opportunity to fish for down to earth rp partners. Looking for straight up fights


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Aaaaaalright after much thinking and stuffs, I've finalized my guy.
> Also, yep, he now has 6 arms, and his tail much longer. This would be his default appearance.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, perfection at it's finest! Truly a work of art!


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah yes, perfection at it's finest! Truly a work of art!


"Your shall advance no further,
Your attacks deflectable.
I'm a tank god and you can't quite touch this,
Easy mode is now selectable."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> "Your shall advance no further,
> Your attacks deflectable.
> I'm a tank god and you can't quite touch this,
> Easy mode is now selectable."


GOW does that to me too often! But yeah, that's quite the power you possess now!


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

Hehe, you bet, pup. One to be pure tank/supporter that makes enemies rage-quit so hard the game crashes while they're trying to exit !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Hah, yep!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Hehe, you bet, pup. One to be pure tank/supporter that makes enemies rage-quit so hard the game crashes while they're trying to exit !



Amanda could totally kick his butt.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Amanda could totally kick his butt.


Why don't we test it out ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Why don't we test it out ?



We could, just don't be upset when Amanda pulls out all the stops.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> We could, just don't be upset when Amanda pulls out all the stops.


Same to you.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Same to you.



Who makes the starter?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Who makes the starter?


Ladies first. So you go first.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Ladies first. So you go first.



I'm actually a man.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm actually a man.


Ah, I think he's referring to your OC


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, I think he's referring to your OC



Ah, okay.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Ladies first. So you go first.



I don't know how to start these things properly. So you will have to.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I don't know how to start these things properly. So you will have to.


I'd need some info on your OC Amanda first.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> I'd need some info on your OC Amanda first.



Such as?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Such as?


Like the post you made for your char Scylla. Species, height, weapons, powers, weakness, that kind of stuffs.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

*Name*: Amanda "Mana" Bradanska the fox
*Age*: 35
*Height*: 4ft
*Weapons*: pretty much any handgun or energy weaponry.
*Armor*:  None, (light weight fighter.)
*Abilities*:

Psychic powers: Such as levitation, telekinesis, mind reading, and mental dueling (she can temporarily engage in a mental battle to shut someone's own psychic powers off.)

.Psycho blade (She conjures up a blade made of pure psychic energy to use as a melee weapon.)

.Witchcraft.

.Nature magic adeptness.

.Genius level intellect (if not insane.)

.Stealth adeptness.

. Manipulation

. Persuasion.

*Weakness/Setbacks:*

Physically weak, clearly a support type of character.

.Her psychic powers can be negated through devices.

.Her use of magic is unpredictable, even to herself.

.She can enter a mind duel with psychics, and potentially lose them.

.She can get upset easily, and over the most trivial of matters. (Such as food culture.)

. Clearly, she has some form of paranoia.
.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

A'ight, here we go then.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> A'ight, here we go then.



Make the thread?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Make the thread?


Got it : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/rp-match-brain-vs-brawn.1671706/


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2020)

This sort of fighting "tournament" still going, or done now ?


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 22, 2020)

Well, Jared got banned for a while, maybe even forever. And I don't think many of us are into the high power fight club that some of the other members are into.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2020)

I changed my guy to be a lot less power play and a lot more reasonable now, but it's OK if no-one wants to continue.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 22, 2020)

Uhhhh fuck this im out


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 22, 2020)

Jared got banned? Oh no! I hope that changes soon....that's quite unfortunate...


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ok im armed with netherite armor, dual wilding lmg's, hundreds of holy hand gernades, can fly, is extremely agile, as a leader of blue bees i can call blue bees in the hundreds as minnions 




ANYONE WANA KIPL THEMSELF, I'LL DO IT FOR THEM


----------



## Mambi (Dec 24, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> Ok im armed with netherite armor, dual wilding lmg's, hundreds of holy hand gernades, can fly, is extremely agile, as a leader of blue bees i can call blue bees in the hundreds as minnions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_<the cat tilts his head and smiles, his glowing eyes opening a rift before him> _Sounds fun, where can I transport us? You may find this cat a challenge...


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh.... ok.... i will bring my bees (bucko did a ritual bringing renforcements. Now adiment he equips his armor ready to kill this cat)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

As the arena is edging near, he is loading his lmgs


----------



## Mambi (Dec 24, 2020)

_<the cat watches with interest at the his opponent gathering all his equipment, knowing his portals give him access to the cosmos at an instant>_ 

Ahhh, overconfidence, smells so sweet...this is going to be interesting indeed! _<as a shimmering rift forms behind the cat, he waves and falls into it, disappearing as the rift re-seals itself behind him. He re-emerges instantly beside you from a similar rift> _Need a hand carrying all that? <_laugh_>


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Nah....... stubby arms are more then enough


----------



## Mambi (Dec 24, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Jared got banned? Oh no! I hope that changes soon....that's quite unfortunate...



Oh. well that explains why no updates from the "alien 51" thing. Out of curiousity, anyone know what got him banned?


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Distractions are weakness, u can make portals... remember ANYONE CAN EMTER IT


----------



## Mambi (Dec 24, 2020)

Oh you haven't _seen _distractions until you fight Mambi...ask anyone! <_laughs knowingly_> Looking forward to the fun...you want to set up the thread, or shall I?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Oh. well that explains why no updates from the "alien 51" thing. Out of curiousity, anyone know what got him banned?


Indeed that's saddening, though I have no clue what lead to that. Though, wonder if that;ll be fixed anytime soon.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hahaha 
Hahahahahabahahhahahahaah lmffao right now.... fuck no


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ok then 




Bucko loads his lmgs


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> Ok then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh uhh, we normally set up a thread for those. A separate one to keep things cleaner. Who among you two was going to do that?


----------



## Mambi (Dec 24, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Oh uhh, we normally set up a thread for those. A separate one to keep things cleaner. Who among you two was going to do that?


I asked the same thing. <giggle>

Say, to be fair, I'll be busy for a day or so...obvious reasons. Would you be a dear and set one up for us? <_bats eyes extra-cute-like> _He can even have first strike until I get back online...for all the good it'll do 'em_. <winks and snickers more>_ Fur real though, good luck @Cockynoob666 and have fun with it! I'll even start out easy for you...let's see how you like a gentle humbling! LOL


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Im a humble guy


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I asked the same thing. <giggle>
> 
> Say, to be fair, I'll be busy for a day or so...obvious reasons. Would you be a dear and set one up for us? <_bats eyes extra-cute-like> _He can even have first strike until I get back online...for all the good it'll do 'em_. <winks and snickers more>_ Fur real though, good luck @Cockynoob666 and have fun with it! I'll even start out easy for you...let's see how you like a gentle humbling! LOL


Hah, of course! Anything for a pal! So, I shall set it up, and I'll await to see how things go on from there once you get back from your one to two day hiatus. Till then, wish the both of ya luck!


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Good luck to you.... enemys diserve respect


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

For the fucking real... wait i need a super smothie


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 25, 2020)

Jared was banned for posting in the Unpopular opinions thread on politics based subjects and saying things like 'I won't call someone by their pronouns'. Whether this is ban-worthy or not, I don't know, but he's been kicked.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 25, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Jared was banned for posting in the Unpopular opinions thread on politics based subjects and saying things like 'I won't call someone by their pronouns'. Whether this is ban-worthy or not, I don't know, but he's been kicked.


Darn.....well, that explains a lot. Thanks again for the further intel. It's a shame that happened.....hopefully, things change. Maybe. I'll be optimistic about it.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 25, 2020)

Its safe to say. I win


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 26, 2020)

How....I'm so lost.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 26, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> How....I'm so lost.



I think I just ended up playing chess with a pigeon... no matter what I did, they just pecked at the pieces, crapped on the board, and strutted away feeling victorious...not really understanding the game or what's happening around them <giggle>.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 26, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I think I just ended up plaing chess with a pigeon... no matter what I did, they just pecked at the pieces, crapped on the board, and strutted away feeling victorious...not really understanding the game or what's happening around them <giggle>.


You know what, I think you're right there! I was....mighty lost reading all that. I probably got lost somewhere at the artillery?.....bah, I dunno. Care to be challenged to a real fight then?


----------



## Mambi (Dec 26, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> You know what, I think you're right there! I was....mighty lost reading all that. I probably got lost somewhere at the artillery?.....bah, I dunno. Care to be challenged to a real fight then?



That sounds great actually...I'll be busy for a few days but feel free to set up the battlefield any way you want! _<bows deeply> _Look forward to a good scrap. Who do I have the pleasure of sparring with? Want to establish any power limits up-front for fairness sake, or just go nuts and trust the fates of fairness and honour and fun?  <_teeheehee>_


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2020)

Someone out there may be indecisive with their sona's and OCs and so on.
Me, I'm indecisive as all hell with my guy's powers.
I did some major overhaul just now (as in, bringing down the nerf hammer) but still can't really say I'm satisfied with it.
Not because I make my guy (much, much, so damn much) weaker, but because of... how he plays out ?


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 26, 2020)

Its safe to say i won


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 26, 2020)

3 hours after the fight..
Bucko tramatized for life was clinging on his trophy as if its his only defence

I cant believe.... it..... i won..... but.... why in the... most bbb brutal way


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 26, 2020)

Mambi said:


> That sounds great actually...I'll be busy for a few days but feel free to set up the battlefield any way you want! _<bows deeply> _Look forward to a good scrap. Who do I have the pleasure of sparring with? Want to establish any power limits up-front for fairness sake, or just go nuts and trust the fates of fairness and honour and fun?  <_teeheehee>_


Ah, fine by me! I look forward to seeing your return! And for this battle, you'll have the honor of battling a good strategy feline by the name of Karma, a dual wielding cat with John Marston like abilities! As for the powers, ah, we'll just limit it to nothing....god tier, _referring to that last battle o yours._ Either way though, I'll set up the thread, and I'll patiently await you!


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 26, 2020)

No

Ill pass for now

Im scarred for life


----------



## Mambi (Dec 26, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Ah, fine by me! I look forward to seeing your return! And for this battle, you'll have the honor of battling a good strategy feline by the name of Karma, a dual wielding cat with John Marston like abilities! As for the powers, ah, we'll just limit it to nothing....god tier, _referring to that last battle o yours._ Either way though, I'll set up the thread, and I'll patiently await you!



Sounds good...how about portals only to a few miles radius, to avoid anything too cosmic? <lol> Or if you prefer, merely claw-to-sword? Of course Mambi has his weaknesses that make the portals irrelevant anyway if you got the skills to negate them and force claw to sword...and I _know _you have them. <_smiles and winks> _Anyway, look forward to the battle, and see you in a few sunrises!_ <waves> _


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 26, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Sounds good...how about portals only to a few miles radius, to avoid anything too cosmic? <lol> Or if you prefer, merely claw-to-sword? Of course Mambi has his weaknesses that make the portals irrelevant anyway if you got the skills to negate them and force claw to sword...and I _know _you have them. <_smiles and winks> _Anyway, look forward to the battle, and see you in a few sunrises!_ <waves> _


And i thought you died...

You were iteraly murder by me


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 26, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> And i thought you died...
> 
> You were iteraly murder by me


You don't actually think death is official and permanent in this kind of one-shot, fight-for-fun RP kind of deal, do you ?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 26, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Sounds good...how about portals only to a few miles radius, to avoid anything too cosmic? <lol> Or if you prefer, merely claw-to-sword? Of course Mambi has his weaknesses that make the portals irrelevant anyway if you got the skills to negate them and force claw to sword...and I _know _you have them. <_smiles and winks> _Anyway, look forward to the battle, and see you in a few sunrises!_ <waves> _


Hah, sounds ideal! And we can do this however you like! We can go claw to blade, and you can use your portals! For the sake of a good battle, I'll have Karma only use his blade, and the guns shall be bypassed. I'll use blade, and you use your whole arsenal! I'm feeling in the mood to really pick a fight! And you, hah, I know you have some masterful skills indeed! But hey, what else should I expect from someone who knows the legendary Sun Tzu? And yes, I look forward to this fight as well! Feline to feline!


----------



## Mambi (Dec 27, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> And i thought you died...
> 
> You were iteraly murder by me



<_rolls eyes> _Upon death, my spirit goes directly into a clone of me that is identical in every way, so here I am. Someone's gotta feed the fish.

Besides, it was not a worthy death. Like Deadshot, it must at least be glorious and beautiful. <lol>


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 27, 2020)

I know


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 27, 2020)

And i joke around


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thats a lot a trauma


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 27, 2020)

Part of the fun of the fights is to get into situations which are exciting. I had a read of the fight... God-modding is bloody boring.


----------



## Balskarr (Dec 27, 2020)

fawlkes said:


> Part of the fun of the fights is to get into situations which are exciting. I had a read of the fight... God-modding is bloody boring.


Preach it my good man. Part of why I'm so wary of getting involved in anything around here.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 27, 2020)

Balskarr said:


> Preach it my good man. Part of why I'm so wary of getting involved in anything around here.


That's understandable.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 27, 2020)

Gods vs gods... now thats cool


----------



## Saurex (Dec 28, 2020)

Not sure if the fight club is still a thing, but I'll throw a sona into the ring.

Name: Saurex "Steel" Conoway
Age: NA (ceased to age)
Height: 5' 8"
Weapons:

_Sun Flare_: Revolving carbine rifle, 5 shot drum, made of a nearly indestructible living metal, outfitted with bullets that pierce almost any armor
_Keen_: A longsword with a design similar to a katana with a heavier, un-curved blade, made of the same metal as Sun Flare and capable of cutting the souls of living targets if it cuts into their flesh.
Tinker Gadgets: An array of small, non-lethal devices, most of which cause bright flashes or loud bangs, that are deployed to blind, deafen, and confuse foes.
Armor: Living metal is fused to his body, causing his body to become extremely durable (high physical resistances with excellent energy deflection) when he is threatened. When not threatened, the only armored parts of him are his right hand, right shoulder, and the right side of his face, all of which are made of living metal.

Abilities:

-His right hand is metal. If he touches something with that hand, he see's its true history. He uses this to gain tactical advantages if he has the opportunity to touch a foe.
-Marksman: He has been using firearms his whole life and performs well under pressure. Distance is his friend and he makes good use of it by incapacitating foes at great distance, using guns to remove advantages before closing with them.
-Swordsman: He has used his agelessness to learn multiple martial styles that employ a blade. He has used his metal hand to learn even more from foes that use blades as well, resulting in a style that adapts rapidly to meet new challenges.
-Spell slinger: Has an arsenal of illusion magic and utility spells at his disposal. He does not, however, use magic that directly harms targets. He will create illusions, mess with their minds, alter his or their weapons, but he will not hurt them with magic.
-Perfect Recall: His memory is flawless, especially in the short term, which allows for increased tactical advantages.
-Linguist: Can interpret any language. Can learn a language within a few hours of consistently hearing it and will use the language of his foes in order to show respect for them.
-Psychological Stability: He is extremely stable and as a result is immune to illusions and mind control.

Weakness/Setbacks:

-Physically Weak: He relies on distance, stealth, speed, and accuracy over raw power. As a result, he struggles when someone comes into close quarters with him, especially if they are physically more powerful.
-Defers to Ladies: If his opponent is female he will hold back a great deal, even if doing so puts him in danger.
-Cocky/Reckless: He is good at what he does, but that gets him into trouble. Because he is good, he can easily overplay his hand and rush in without thinking and has to then work twice as hard to survive.
-High Vulnerability to Electricity: Even though he uses magic and can deflect most energy when in a hardened state, shocking/electrical/lightning things are dangerous to him. Since his body behaves like metal he can be easily electrocuted.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2020)

Saurex said:


> Armor: Living metal is fused to his body, causing his body to become extremely durable (high physical resistances with excellent energy deflection) when he is threatened. When not threatened, the only armored parts of him are his right hand, right shoulder, and the right side of his face, all of which are made of living metal.





Saurex said:


> -Physically Weak: He relies on distance, stealth, speed, and accuracy over raw power. As a result, he struggles when someone comes into close quarters with him, especially if they are physically more powerful.


Question : if he's extremely durable and resilient, even with energy-deflection, then why does he need to keep the distance ? I feel like he could be wrestled down until there's a crater on the ground and he'd still be alright.


----------



## Saurex (Dec 28, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Question : if he's extremely durable and resilient, even with energy-deflection, then why does he need to keep the distance ? I feel like he could be wrestled down until there's a crater on the ground and he'd still be alright.


It's more preference than practicality on his part. It is also possible to break through his defense with enough power (like any metallic substance, he does have tensile limits, a melting point, and limits to personal flexibility. You could still dislocate joints, for example, with relative ease since joint integrity has nothing to do with hardness, and even though it may be hard to pierce his skin, he could still be concussed or have the wind knocked out of him.)
It is true you could beat a hole in the ground with him and he would most likely survive, but there's no guarantee he would be conscious or capable of movement afterward. Any damages he sustains have to be healed in mundane fashion, as he possesses no extraordinary healing abilities, so he tries to avoid damage at all costs without relying purely on his hardened tissues.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2020)

Saurex said:


> It's more preference than practicality on his part. It is also possible to break through his defense with enough power (like any metallic substance, he does have tensile limits, a melting point, and limits to personal flexibility. You could still dislocate joints, for example, with relative ease since joint integrity has nothing to do with hardness, and even though it may be hard to pierce his skin, he could still be concussed or have the wind knocked out of him.)
> It is true you could beat a hole in the ground with him and he would most likely survive, but there's no guarantee he would be conscious or capable of movement afterward. Any damages he sustains have to be healed in mundane fashion, as he possesses no extraordinary healing abilities, so he tries to avoid damage at all costs without relying purely on his hardened tissues.


Makes sense.
The "living metal" concept sounds similar to something I have too.
In any case, sounds like a fun guy to spar with. Lemme load up mine (for probably the 9 millionth time so far because I'm indecisive as hell) and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Saurex (Dec 28, 2020)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Makes sense.
> The "living metal" concept sounds similar to something I have too.
> In any case, sounds like a fun guy to spar with. Lemme load up mine (for probably the 9 millionth time so far because I'm indecisive as hell) and we'll see how it goes.


Ah, indecision...my old nemesis 

Looking forward to seeing what happens.


----------



## Saurex (Dec 28, 2020)

Hmm...this will be interesting. 

Where does this take place? Also...how big is your character? He appears quite massive.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2020)

Saurex said:


> Hmm...this will be interesting.
> 
> Where does this take place? Also...how big is your character? He appears quite massive.


From feet to top of his head (not counting the lump on his back, or his horns), that's about... 6' or so, I'd say.
His wings and tail... take your best guess, heh.
As for where the fight takes place, I think somewhere abandoned and deserted. Like a ruined city ?


----------



## Saurex (Dec 28, 2020)

Ok, he's smaller than I thought. I was worried he was some titan unit 

I'm down for abandoned city if you are.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2020)

Saurex said:


> Ok, he's smaller than I thought. I was worried he was some titan unit
> 
> I'm down for abandoned city if you are.


Nah he's not that big.
And yeah, abandoned city it is.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

Wish ya both the best of luck!


----------



## Saurex (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks!

Does OP still create new battle threads or are we on our own for that?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

Well, you mainly see which of the two who agreed upon fighting make it. I'll make it if you'f like.


----------



## Saurex (Dec 28, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Well, you mainly see which of the two who agreed upon fighting make it. I'll make it if you'f like.


Since I'm not sure what exactly I'm doing I'll let those smarter than me handle the discussion.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

Saurex said:


> Since I'm not sure what exactly I'm doing I'll let those smarter than me handle the discussion.


Well, it's simple really. When you challenge someone in this thread, you basically go out, make another thread, post it under the RP Tavern, and title it and such. That's the preliminary basis of it all really.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 28, 2020)

how do I apply as a staff member for this? I mean I do have expirence


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2020)

Saurex said:


> Since I'm not sure what exactly I'm doing I'll let those smarter than me handle the discussion.


Here you go : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/rp-fight-match-tonik-vs-saurex.1672062/


----------



## Lenago (Dec 28, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Well, it's simple really. When you challenge someone in this thread, you basically go out, make another thread, post it under the RP Tavern, and title it and such. That's the preliminary basis of it all really.


How do the fights work?


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 28, 2020)

lenago said:


> How do the fights work?


its simple buddy, first you bring your oc, sona or what ever, show what fancy smansy shit they have wait for another to do the same, make a new thread for that fight to the death, then kill each other in a bloodlust


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 28, 2020)

lenago said:


> How do the fights work?


You and your opponent agree to a time, place and style of fight. And then you agree power level; mortal, Godly, or the like. Then you RP an interesting enough fight, putting faith in your partner not to God-mod the fight, take hits, throw punches etc.

 The ones I do with my partners are a lot more vanilla. I tend to do boxing or wrestling, so more down to earth.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 28, 2020)

Ahhh i see


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

lenago said:


> How do the fights work?


Well, put simply my dear top hatted foxxo, one person sends a description of their character's powers and weaknesses. Once that is displayed, someone may or may not take interest, but once they do, they'll ask if you wish to engage them. When and if you accept, you create a separate thread, and you two will duke it out. The old owner had the victory based on poll votes, but I prefer the battle to be decided by the better fighter. That's how fights work in a decent nutshell.


----------



## Lenago (Dec 28, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> Well, put simply my dear top hatted foxxo, one person sends a description of their character's powers and weaknesses. Once that is displayed, someone may or may not take interest, but once they do, they'll ask if you wish to engage them. When and if you accept, you create a separate thread, and you two will duke it out. The old owner had the victory based on poll votes, but I prefer the battle to be decided by the better fighter. That's how fights work in a decent nutshell.



I see  thanks for explaining it for me pal!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 28, 2020)

lenago said:


> I see  thanks for explaining it for me pal!


You are most welcome! I hope it aided you in some regard! *Tips hat*


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 28, 2020)

so how can I apply as a ref in this?


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 28, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> so how can I apply as a ref in this?


I don't think anyone would need/want a ref here.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 28, 2020)

lol


----------



## Mambi (Jan 7, 2021)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/mambi-vs-karma-rp-fight-club-battle.1672039/
		


_<You hear a crash coming from the restroom door. After a moment, the cat comes staggering out, limping heavily from a swollen leg, one arm in an improvised bandage from a hand towel, using his good paw and leg to drag his blooded body over to a chair and collapse into it exhausted and hurting...> _

Oooo, that was a great but *close *fight. Mad respect to Karma...that bunny knows how to go paw to paw! Thank him for an hounourable combat when he arrives...please... _<the cat's eyes cross slightly as his head rocks...then suddenly drops as he blacks out from his injuries> _


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Oooo, that was a great but *close *fight. Mad respect to Karma...that bunny knows how to go paw to paw! Thank him for an hounourable combat when he arrives...please... _<the cat's eyes cross slightly as his head rocks...then suddenly drops as he blacks out from his injuries> _



You lost to a bunny and not to a duck?
Surely, your wounds do not compare with my injured pride.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 7, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> You lost to a bunny and not to a duck?
> Surely, your wounds do not compare with my injured pride.



(actually read for yourself, I _won _the fight...kept the portals to a local area and minimal He just did a lot of damage and it was a tough one!)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> (actually read for yourself, I _won _the fight...kept the portals to a local area and minimal He just did a lot of damage and it was a tough one!)



Ah, ok.  
Well done.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 7, 2021)

I must say, Mambi is still the great fighter I see him as, if not better than before! Indeed, quite crafty.....and I gotta admit, had it not been for that last ditch effort to take me out, I dunno how that fight would have ended up! For now, allow me to care for a great fighter, and worthy opponent.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 7, 2021)

Wish I could make fight scenes in RPs that fun. And people actually enjoy it.
That's the hard part.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 7, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> Wish I could make fight scenes in RPs that fun. And people actually enjoy it.
> That's the hard part.


You do though! I gotta admit, when we fought, it was amazing! I'd kill for another opportunity to have a battle of the gods again!


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 16, 2021)

Many Weapons Guy said:


> My apologizes, folks, but I'm taking my leave from RPs in general.
> I've been mentally exhausted and worn out as of late, and I don't even feel like I can continue much anymore.
> It's not even fun for me anymore.


I hope all will be alright for you. Please be safe and try to feel better in due time.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 24, 2021)

*Scylla falls out of a portal and onto her face.*

"Ouch!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm back and I'm ready for some workout once again.


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/jin-is-back.1673003/


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm back and I'm ready for some workout once again.
> 
> 
> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/jin-is-back.1673003/



"Yeah, you really need to workout." Scylla replied.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "Yeah, you really need to workout." Scylla replied.


"Workout for funs only, sweetie." Jin smirks and does a thumbs-up.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> "Workout for funs only, sweetie." Jin smirks and does a thumbs-up.



"You don't survive on my world by being that fat." She replied rather bluntly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "You don't survive on my world by being that fat." She replied rather bluntly.


"Was told the same by peeps from other worlds too, I'll admit.", he still simply brushes it off, "So I asked 'em to let me visit their places. Most are fine, except Hell. Too hot."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> "Was told the same by peeps from other worlds too, I'll admit.", he still simply brushes it off, "So I asked 'em to let me visit their places. Most are fine, except Hell. Too hot."



"You think that place exists, heh cute. So big boy, whatcha here for?" She asked.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

"Selling weapons, doing business, making a profit. Where else better for that than a fight club, eh ?", Jin cocks his head to a side with a smug grin, "I'm a simple blacksmith, I see people fighting, I stop by."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"So, you make swords and stuff? Do you make guns? I like guns, I have lots of guns." She replied.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

"Swords, axes, polearms, mostly melee stuffs. I can make guns too, but they're nothing fancy, just the usual models."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"On my world we have lasers and plasma guns." She said.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

"High-tech stuffs eh ? Sounds nice... maybe I should go there and learn to make 'em. Maybe sell 'em too...", the boar ponders with a hand on his chin.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"You'd need a license for that. The weapons contractors have monopolies on Moebius. Reaper, Eclipse, and Ironside." She stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

"So, what's your deal ? What ye doin' here ?"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"Me? I'm Scylla Bradanska, baroness of the Order of Moebius." She said, rather pridefully.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

"I mean... what are you doing here. But uh, pleased to know ye. Name's Jin. Founder and leader of the C.O.N.T.R.A. organization."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"Contra? Like that old videogame? I'm here to annex this place for the Order." She said.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

"Yes, named after that video game. But I have my own style. It stands for Confrontation, Observation, Neutralization, Termination, Retaliation, and Annihilation. We prioritize dealing with magical threats and supernatural dangers. Zombies, ghosts, undead, vampires, werewolves and the likes. But we also take contracts to deal with wild monsters, bandits and so on."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"Right...so um...do they have like, mental hospitals where you're from?" She asked.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

Jin raises his eyebrows and tilts his head a bit.

"Why do you ask about mental hospitals ?"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"You sound crazy, no offense." she said.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

The boar does look pretty offended, and frowns, with his arms crossed.

"And what makes you think that ?"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"You're talking about zombies and vampires. I only hear about those on that one cold human night thing they do when they dress up." She replied.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

"Where I'm from, those things exist. And not some humans dressing up either. In fact, non-humans can become zombies or vampires too."

Jin is rather baffled at being called crazy, but brushes it off.

"I may sound crazy to you, but then I believe you do know that different worlds exist, with different crazy things in 'em, right ? So all's fair in love and war, girl."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"My brother would say the same, still we're going to take over the multiverse one day." She replied.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

"Take over the multiverse ?..."

Jin slightly smirks, and looks away.

"... Have fun."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"That's why my bro and I have a huge army, but for now we're fighting on the prime world." She stated.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 27, 2021)

"Hehe. Cute.", the boar chuckles, "Be sure to visit my workshop every now and then, I may have weapons that are to your liking."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 27, 2021)

"Like what?" She asked.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

"Light sabers, laser guns, and the likes. I am quite good at that if I do say so myself.", Jin winks and gives a thumbs-up.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"You know, the Order could use someone like you. While there's corporations on my world, my bro has a leash on them. I could pull some strings." She said.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

"If you consider me as your working partner, sure. If you think of it as me *working FOR you* though, like I'm your employee, then I'll pass.", the boar seems to have his own sense of pride in this.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"I don't sign the paychecks, I just fight the battles. I meant my bro gets you a job in under one of the weapons contractors. I hear they have good benefits though." She replied as the vixen simply shrugged.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

The boar chuckles a bit. Just a while ago she thinks he's crazy for believing in vampires and zombies. Now she's thinking he might be good at her place. But he nods either way.

"As long as y'all are fine with weapons having no magic enchantment or fancy power in 'em."


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

"We also use kinetic rounds, but mostly because they're cheaper and funner. Plus, they don't burn your eyes to stare at. Hmmm, you're too big to fit on a Raven. So I think I would just have to carry you to Siag." She said.


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

(I think at this point we should just move this whole thing to an actual RP thread itself. Jin and his team entering your world for some mayhem or whatevs.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

(You could make the thread? I was hoping these two would have fought but oh well.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

(Why can't you make the thread ? And if you want the two to fight, sure go ahead.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (Why can't you make the thread ? And if you want the two to fight, sure go ahead.)



(I don't know what to call it, plus you probably can see in the avatar over <- what Scylla can do.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

(What, macro ? I don't know what's wrong with it that you can't just make a thread. I mean I can, I'm just terrible at leading into the scenario.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> (What, macro ? I don't know what's wrong with it that you can't just make a thread. I mean I can, I'm just terrible at leading into the scenario.)



(Yeah, that's how she is going to carry him. It's unfair because she can literally just step over him and stomp om him. Need to sort of be a fast character to deal with her. I can.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

(Oh he has his ways, don't ye worry. So go ahead, make a thread or somethin' if you want.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

Tis up, just continue to this post:   https://forums.furaffinity.net/thre...jaredthefox92-semi-open.1673235/#post-6996905  )


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Huh, I thought you'd make a thread of the two fighting.
A'ight, that's fine with me either way.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

I prefer world building, there could be fighting but that can be later.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

I dunno, they're not with Scylla atm. Perhaps try to follow her? )


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

What if they're in some vehicle that Scylla has or so, like that "Raven" you mentioned earlier ? And then you have another char to drive the vehicle. So they're all going together.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> What if they're in some vehicle that Scylla has or so, like that "Raven" you mentioned earlier ? And then you have another char to drive the vehicle. So they're all going together.



Scylla can call in a Raven, they're able to be automated by an AI like Skynet called the O-200 system, or Torvarka. That's spoiling a bit however. )


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Eh good enough. Let's go with that. Or whatever vehicle you got ; no need to be fancy.
Besides, wouldn be really awkward if the six of them just follow a giant fox, on foot, while their leader is on her shoulders or something.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Eh good enough. Let's go with that. Or whatever vehicle you got ; no need to be fancy.
> Besides, wouldn be really awkward if the six of them just follow a giant fox, on foot, while their leader is on her shoulders or something.



Wouldn't they be tracking him? Plus Scylla doesn't know his cohorts yet, you may need them to show up to her.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

In that case, I think we need a different lead into the RP. At the moment it seems Scylla is already carrying Jin on her shoulders or hands or something, and the two are on the move.
Gonna need a few quick posts of Jin introducing his team to her first.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> In that case, I think we need a different lead into the RP. At the moment it seems Scylla is already carrying Jin on her shoulders or hands or something, and the two are on the move.
> Gonna need a few quick posts of Jin introducing his team to her first.



Okay, but why would they be here? I know Scylla is there at random, but that's in her personality to do random silly things.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

Jin would ask her if his team can come along.
Though, if she says no, he won't go... and the RP wouldn't start.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin would ask her if his team can come along.
> Though, if she says no, he won't go... and the RP wouldn't start.



She probably wants to send them to Grief, then that's where the real interesting stuff happens. So probably she would just tell them to come along.)


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

So Jin goes to Siag, but they go to Grief ? Why's that ?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> So Jin goes to Siag, but they go to Grief ? Why's that ?



Grief's the head honcho in Siag, and her brother. Siag is a city. )


----------



## PC Master Race (Feb 28, 2021)

A'ight, so now Jin going to introduce his team first, then.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> A'ight, so now Jin going to introduce his team first, then.



Alright. I don't want to give too much away of what I plan, but that will work.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

*A portal from the warp opens up and out steps forth a plague sorceress of Nurgle.*


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

Haven't seen a fight club or anything battle related in a while! Is this place still active by chance?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Haven't seen a fight club or anything battle related in a while! Is this place still active by chance?


I have a feeling it's over.
I *can* go for a casual spar if you want.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I have a feeling it's over.
> I *can* go for a casual spar if you want.


Sure thing buddy! Whatcha bringing to the table for this casual spar? And was that little RP thing you guys did finished, because the guy who started it has a banned sign on his name.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Oh that RP with him ? It just ended even before he was banned.
As for what I do with the spar, here : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/jin-is-back.1673003/
Minus everything you see in the "power" parts, though.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Oh that RP with him ? It just ended even before he was banned.
> As for what I do with the spar, here : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/jin-is-back.1673003/
> Minus everything you see in the "power" parts, though.


Gotcha pal! I'm gonna check it out!


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Oh that RP with him ? It just ended even before he was banned.
> As for what I do with the spar, here : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/jin-is-back.1673003/
> Minus everything you see in the "power" parts, though.


Interesting lore you have there! All the elemental abilities vaguely remind me of someone.....but I can't place my finger on it for the life of me!


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Interesting lore you have there! All the elemental abilities vaguely remind me of someone.....but I can't place my finger on it for the life of me!


... But you really, really remind me of someone.
Rai.
Ruki.
Vioko.
Monosuki.
And some more of that.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> ... But you really, really remind me of someone.
> Rai.
> Ruki.
> Vioko.
> ...


Hah, really now?

Probably because it is me!

I had to make another account and such since the last laptop I had....got ripped in half, so here I am now!


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Hah, really now?
> 
> Probably because it is me!
> 
> I had to make another account and such since the last laptop I had....got ripped in half, so here I am now!


Good for you.
But I don't want to RP anymore.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Good for you.
> But I d!on't want to RP anymore.


All good! My main mission was just to see if I could restore contact with you, mainly because you are too good of a pal to lose!

How have things been anyways with you?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> All good! My main mission was just to see if I could restore contact with you, mainly because you are too good of a pal to lose!
> 
> How have things been anyways with you?


What exactly happened with your laptop ? And what're you using now ?
And why don't you go back to the old account ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> What exactly happened with your laptop ? And what're you using now ?
> And why don't you go back to the old account ?


Well now, here's the thing.

The old one just went and stopped working on me for some reason, which led to me having to dispose of it. Every time I plugged it up, the charger sparked as if it were going to catch fire, and the laptop itself was......really old.

So, I'm using a much newer one, one that was somewhat recently released. Still new, still works quite well, and there's so much more I can do here than the last one.

And as for the other account, I would, but all the login info was on that laptop....which is somewhere in pieces.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Is that so ?
Think you can take a look at this app again ? https://www.heroforge.com/
There're a lot of new stuffs updated during your absence. Thought you'd wanna check 'em out.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Is that so ?
> Think you can take a look at this app again ? https://www.heroforge.com/
> There're a lot of new stuffs updated during your absence. Thought you'd wanna check 'em out.


Really now? Gonna have to check that out for sure!

And I hope you aren't mad about that disappearance! I really hated being away from you that long!


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Really now? Gonna have to check that out for sure!
> 
> And I hope you aren't mad about that disappearance! I really hated being away from you that long!


I'm just kind of upset at your response on FA.
I genuinely wanted to check on you, until I felt like you wanted nothing to do with me anymore.
So I thought to myself, it's the end of the road and this friendship is officially over.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm just kind of upset at your response on FA.
> I genuinely wanted to check on you, until I felt like you wanted nothing to do with me anymore.
> So I thought to myself, it's the end of the road and this friendship is officially over.


Oh, that.....yeah, I'm really sorry about that response. Things were....getting rough again, and foolish me not knowing to use my words just kinda.....went there.

Apologies on that. But, things are good again. I'm learning to keep myself in check no matter how bad it gets really. My response was the way it was because my mother was beating down on my neck about grades and work and such, so things were.....tough.

But I really am sorry about that....I hate doing that to you, because you didn't deserve it! I hope this apology can relieve some misunderstandings....

And I'd hate for our friendship to end. Nothing would bring me more grief than that...


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

... It's fine.
I still don't know if you wanna be my son or just stay as friend now, though. Even when I try to subtly hint at you by calling you "kid".
So what's it gonna be ? I wanna know.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> ... It's fine.
> I still don't know if you wanna be my son or just stay as friend now, though. Even when I try to subtly hint at you by calling you "kid".
> So what's it gonna be ? I wanna know.


I sure hope so at least. I just wanna be back on great terms like before.

And in terms of that, I definitely still want to be your son like before! I've always enjoyed it, and appreciated the affection that we exchanged! Is that fine with you?


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Until you slip off and call me "pal" again, that is. Then you get me with my eyebrows raised.
But sure, kid. Welcome back.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Until you slip off and call me "pal" again, that is. Then you get me with my eyebrows raised.
> But sure, kid. Welcome back.


Right, my bad dad! It's a bad force of habit I kinda need to break.

And thank you! I'm more than happy you welcome me back!


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Heh.
When I looked at your birthday, I already noticed something strange.
Then I saw you said something about playing the piano.
And just your way of talking.
Couldn't be more obvious.

... I'd recognize my son anywhere.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Heh.
> When I looked at your birthday, I already noticed something strange.
> Then I saw you said something about playing the piano.
> And just your way of talking.
> ...


Awe, that's dad for ya! Recognize me anywhere, and that's just the reason why you are my father!

I'm so glad you can always see who exactly I am! I honor that dearly dad!


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Hehe. You're my little baby boy after all.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Hehe. You're my little baby boy after all.


Awe, and you are my amazing dad who is always incredible!


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Welcome back, son.
And if you want, welcome to the organization too :


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/meet-the-c-o-n-t-r-a.1673106/
		

And, the eldritch cosmic force still stands strong... but now to make things easier to refer to, we have "Great Old Ones" (mostly humanoid in appearance, residing on earth) and "Outer Gods" (extremely freaky in appearance, true definition of "eldritch cosmuc abomination", and from outer space) : https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/meet-the-n-e-s.1673624/


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Welcome back, son.
> And if you want, welcome to the organization too :
> 
> 
> ...


I'd definitely love to join that! Just went and read up on all the folks you had there so far, and might I add it's quite the effective team! Definitely an interesting improvement you made there!

Also, I like the fact that you came up with another name, or title, for the Eldritch cosmic beings. Real creative there! And what a coincidence, because I just finished making one on Hero Forge!


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Also, I like the fact that you came up with another name, or title, for the Eldritch cosmic beings. Real creative there! And what a coincidence, because I just finished making one on Hero Forge!


Actually the terms "Great Old Ones" and "Outer Gods" are directly from H.P. Lovecraft, not mine, son. I just chose those terms cuz it's much easier to say than the mouthful "eldritch cosmic beings".
Can I see your hero forge one, son ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Actually the terms "Great Old Ones" and "Outer Gods" are directly from H.P. Lovecraft, not mine, son. I just chose those terms cuz it's much easier to say than the mouthful "eldritch cosmic beings".
> Can I see your hero forge one, son ?


Ah, makes sense there. Didn't know that was a direct H.P. Lovecraft reference! Always nice to see direct mentions!

And yeah! Here's what I did!


https://www.heroforge.com/load_config=16846548/


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Ah, makes sense there. Didn't know that was a direct H.P. Lovecraft reference! Always nice to see direct mentions!
> 
> And yeah! Here's what I did!
> 
> ...


...
There are so many good models for armors.
So many good colors.
Even good poses too.
...
And yet you look like a golf player seeing a katana for the first time.

You just sit tight, kid... tomorrow I'll work on it for you.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> ...
> There are so many good models for armors.
> So many good colors.
> Even good poses too.
> ...


That was a lot funnier than it should've been! Sorry about that if it looks rather......odd.

But hey, I'm okie with whatever ya decide to upgrade him to. Hah, still can't get over the fact that you said he looks like a golfer, heh.  And okie dad! Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> That was a lot funnier than it should've been! Sorry about that if it looks rather......odd.
> 
> But hey, I'm okie with whatever ya decide to upgrade him to. Hah, still can't get over the fact that you said he looks like a golfer, heh.  And okie dad! Can't wait to see what you come up with!


Oh you gonna be the best otter-rabbit I ever made, son. Just you wait.
In the mean time... care to REALLY explain to me what happened with Rai in this RP ?


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/rp-canceled.1672524/page-3
		

His eyes went from yellow to purple, and dialeted (?)
What's going on ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Oh you gonna be the best otter-rabbit I ever made, son. Just you wait.
> In the mean time... care to REALLY explain to me what happened with Rai in this RP ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, right! I never did quote and explain this in depth did I? 

Well, here's the gist of it!

So basically, I had been inspired by this game I play called COD: Cold War. They have a zombies mode on there where they brush on different things like this place called the Dark Aether. In this Dark Aether dimension, it was shown that the longer you stay in there, the more it slowly changes you. This was a concept that I borrowed since they had one of their main characters come back from there. She was different, as she had blue eyes before, then came back out with purple ones and a different look. She was wearing tactical clothing for stealth before, but came back out as a different person, wearing a different set of clothes, and sporting a katana and a pair of tanker goggles.

This concept applied to Rai, but in the non-canonical sense, since I was only using the Aether reference. It can change a person both mentally and physically, but I only made it to where he was in there for a small amount of time.

Also, applying to canonical logic, it was said that time there moves much faster than time in the normal dimension, which can transition a mere two days in the normal world to several months in the Dark Aether.

And that's what happened to Rai. Slight changes from being in that Dark Aether like area which he was trapped in for some time. Nothing major, just slight.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Hmmm... alright, but what does that change in eye color really do ? Does his vision get better or worse, or anything ? Or that's just, literally it ?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Hmmm... alright, but what does that change in eye color really do ? Does his vision get better or worse, or anything ? Or that's just, literally it ?


Good question! From what I saw canonically, it neither impaired nor improved the person's sight, so really, it's just one of those things to signal a change in original genetics I'm assuming.


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

Alright then son.
We'll continue then.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> Alright then son.
> We'll continue then.


Okie dokie dad! Looking forward to it!

Also, I saw something that reminded me of eldritch beings. Cold War has their own megalith of a monster, what they refer to as Elder Gods. Thought it might intrigue ya!

https://gamingintel.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/Cold-War-Secret-Boss-Easter-Egg-1024x576.jpg


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

That thing ain't got nothing on the monstrosities I have in store, son. Just you wait.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> That thing ain't got nothing on the monstrosities I have in store, son. Just you wait.


Holy shoot, now I'm curious to see what's coming! Can't wait dad!


----------



## PC Master Race (Mar 29, 2021)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/nilghrishuggogg.1673198/
		

There son.
The final boss.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Mar 29, 2021)

PC Master Race said:


> https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/nilghrishuggogg.1673198/
> 
> 
> There son.
> The final boss.


Well, better get my final boss shoes on.

I can feel that this one's gonna be a real challenge!


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 27, 2022)

I wonder, is this thing alive anymore, or has it perished?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 27, 2022)

Perhaps we should revive it?


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 27, 2022)

Sure! I'd like to revive the place again!


----------



## Mambi (Mar 27, 2022)

YES, absolutely, sounds like a fun idea! I'm game to play again! <_cracks claws as his eyes flash for a moment>_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 27, 2022)

Alright then, so it's settled! Now first things first, how do we round this off like it was before? Should we organize a battle between the active folks here?


----------



## Kasatka! (Mar 29, 2022)

Yoyoyo whaddup? We got a discord for this?


----------



## Mambi (Mar 29, 2022)

Nope, right here...usually someone sets up the parameters and then opens a thread for the fight in the RP section here, linking from here so others can watch the fun. We can decide who'll win up front, or keep it dynamic. The idea is to have fun...like more of a WWE match than "fight to the death" sort of thing, so who wins isn't really important. Here's a random example: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/marius-vs-mambi.1668660/

Related topic, I'm game to accept the first challenger! Who's up for some feline portal-chaos? _<his eyes glow for a moment as a shimmering rift forms in the air. Reaching in, he pulls out a whiteboard and marker, setting it against a tree as the glow fades and the rift reseals itself, marking names and a basic table onto it...> _


----------



## Kasatka! (Mar 29, 2022)

Oh shoot! Well, I might as well.
(Also i reeally need to change a bunch but i’m a girl if that’s ok)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Mar 29, 2022)

I'll be over here, sharpening my stick.


*Name:* Marius Merganser
*Age:* Quackety-five
*Height*: 3'6
*Weapons:*
-Long, pointy stick.
-Serrated bill you don't want to be bitten by.
-Some might say his dashing good looks.
*Armor:*
-Leather jacket.
-Waterproof and insulating plumage makes him impervious to cold and liquids.
*Abilities:*
-Can swim, fly, and run at high speeds.
-Quacks.
-Knows how to Tango.
*Weakness/Setbacks:*
-Poor eyesight without glasses.
-Flight requires a running start to get up to speed.
-Easily distracted by food.


----------



## Mambi (Mar 29, 2022)

Ok, long time now so for reference:

Name: *Mambi*
Age: *Unable to determine, somewhere ~5000 +/- a century or two*
Height: *5'11" standing bipedal*
Weapons: *Razor-sharp claws, superior reflexes*
Armor: *None*
Abilities: *Enhanced agility, ability to project linked portals in space-time (wormholes)*
Weakness/Setbacks: *Portals require mild focus to maintain and 1/2 second to open. Only one pair can be opened at a time, and they cannot close around an object.*
*Ferocity tempered by overpowering desire to play with prey rather than destroy. *


----------



## Mambi (Mar 29, 2022)

Kasatka! said:


> Oh shoot! Well, I might as well.
> (Also i reeally need to change a bunch but i’m a girl if that’s ok)



Sure thing then! Being a girl doesn't matter BTW, but good to know. So, I guess use the template to describe your sona and if you'd like I can set up a thread intro if you challenge me, or your opponent can if you want to fight someone else? Oh and of course if there are any rules or restrictions you'd like or to decide who'll win in advance or whatever, feel free to mention them. <_smiles excitedly and grabs a marker for the whiteboard...>_


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 18, 2022)

I'm gonna try and see if we can get these fights back on the road. I missed combat like this, so maybe there's a way to revamp it, give it life like never before!


----------



## Ree (Apr 22, 2022)

Can i join ?


----------



## Mambi (Apr 22, 2022)

Ree said:


> Can i join ?



Of course! Template's above to make it easy, then choose a challenger worthy of you. _<winks>_


----------



## Ree (Apr 22, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Of course! Template's above to make it easy, then choose a challenger worthy of you. _<winks>_


Alr then


----------



## Ree (Apr 22, 2022)

Name:Ash
Age:19
Height:6'0
Weapons:knife
Armor:none
Abilities:Time manuplation
Weakness/Setbacks:quickly exhaustes


----------

